# Whistler Urlaub 2013



## KonaBikerM (17. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute, ich wollte vlt für 2 Wochen nach Whistler mit 3 Erwachsenen und 1 Bike. Im I-Net habe ich schon geschaut nach Flug und Hotel, beläuft sich alles in allem so auf 4000 Euro. Nun wollte ich mal so fragen wie eure Erfahrungen so sind, was dazu kommt und und und. Ob es sichlohnt nur im Park zu fahren oder noch nach silverstar oder zu den Northshores zu gehen. Wie habt ihr es mit Teilen wie Bremsbeläge,Reifen,Schläuche und so weiter gehandelt? Mitgenommen oder dort gekauft. Wie hat das so bei euch mit dem Bike funktioniert(Verpackung evtl. Schäden etc.) Was hat so der Bikepark gekostet?
Als Termin hatt ich mal angepeilt:
->08.07.13
bis
->20.07.13
Ist aber nur ein Fixpunkt.

Als Unterkunft habe ich gewählt:
->Hotel
Würdet ihr lieber Hotel,Ferienwohnung oä. vorschlagen?

Bei der Verpackung habe ich daran gedacht:
->Großer Bikekarton mit dem beim Händler die Bikes ankommen.
->VR+HR ausbauen
->Lenker ab
->Sattelstütze+Sattel raus
->Schaltung ab
->Pedale ab
->In den Karton Protektoren 
->Evtl. Helm
->Wie siehts mit Werkzeug aus,also Spitze Gegenstände wie Zangen und so könnte das zu Problemen Führen wie:
->Röntgen
->Beschädigungen

Wie sah es bei euch so mit der Verpflegung aus:
->Restaurant?
->Selber kochen?
->Hotel(inclusive)?
->Variante 1+2 gemischt?

Mietwagen ja-nein?:
->Normaler PKW oder Van?
->Preise
->Für wie lange?

Wie sieht es mit den Öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln aus wenn man zb. vom Park zum Hotel/Ferienhaus will?
->Preise?
->Verbindungsmöglichkeiten
->Fahrradmitnahme
->Verständigung English

Etwas zum Park
->Wartezeiten
->Verpflegung dort oder lieber Brötchen vom Frühstück mitnehmen?
->Must-do-Trails
->Bikestation/Bikewash

->Must do`s außerhalb des Parks?

Frohes Fest und Guter Rutsch ins neue Bike-Jahr wünscht Max


----------



## KonaBikerM (19. Dezember 2012)

???War etwa noch nie jemand von euch in Whistler???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (19. Dezember 2012)

nimm besser 2 Kartons...


----------



## scheini79 (20. Dezember 2012)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich wollte vlt für 2 Wochen nach Whistler mit 3 Erwachsenen und 1 Bike. Im I-Net habe ich schon geschaut nach Flug und Hotel, beläuft sich alles in allem so auf 4000 Euro. Nun wollte ich mal so fragen wie eure Erfahrungen so sind, was dazu kommt und und und. Ob es sichlohnt nur im Park zu fahren oder noch nach silverstar oder zu den Northshores zu gehen. Wie habt ihr es mit Teilen wie Bremsbeläge,Reifen,Schläuche und so weiter gehandelt? Mitgenommen oder dort gekauft. Wie hat das so bei euch mit dem Bike funktioniert(Verpackung evtl. Schäden etc.) Was hat so der Bikepark gekostet?
> Als Termin hatt ich mal angepeilt:
> ->08.07.13
> bis
> ...



Hi,
ich möchte auch nächstes Jahr nach Whistler fliegen, so zumindest der Plan. Ich habe mich schon fast für diese Jungs und ihr Paket entschieden:
http://www.bearbackbiking.com/our-holidays/whistler-experience/whistler-experience

7 Übernachtungen/Frühstück
Flughafentransfer Fr/Sa zwischen 14 und 18Uhr
5 Tage Guides( optional, aber inkl)
das Ganze kostes zw. 500 und 650

Wann wollt ihr denn rüber und von wo werdet ihr fliegen? Die Preisunterschiede sind ja schon gewaltig zwischen den großen Flughäfen in Deutschlan, bzw, Niederlande und England.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Schepperbeppo (20. Dezember 2012)

Aloha!
Wir waren 4 Wochen mit dem Camper unterwegs und waren in Whistler, Silverstar, Sunpeaks und Kicking Horse. Allesamt unglaubliche Parks, wobei Whistler definitiv die größte Streckenvielfalt hat. Neben den Parks gibt es eigentlich in jedem größeren Ort v.a in der Ecke Squamish irrsinnig viele Strecken, die du shuttlen oder schieben musst. Kuck mal unter Nsmb.com
In Whistler kannst du entweder den örtlichen Campingplatz nehmen (52 Tacken) oder immer die 20 km von Pemberton pendeln (20 Tacken).
Bei den Anderen Parks konnten wir eigentlich überall für umme auf dem Parkplatz stehen.
Die billigste Airline ist eigentlich Air Transat, auch wegen der billigen Bikemitnahmepreise. Fliegt aber nur noch von wenigen Städten in Deutschland aus.
Greez freedolin


----------



## KonaBikerM (20. Dezember 2012)

@freedolin80: Wie viel hat alles in allem ungefähr gekostet?


----------



## Schepperbeppo (20. Dezember 2012)

Boah, des weiß ich nich mehr genau, war vor 3 Jahren.
Hin und Rückflug ca 1000 Tacken mit Bike pro Person, Wohnmobil für 2 Personen ca 2500 für 4 Wochen, dazu kommt dann Essen, Sprit, Bikepark, Campgrounds (bis auf Sprit alles ziemlich teurich).... ich schätz 4000 p.P. wenn dus nicht allzu krass krachen lässt.
Greez


----------



## Tribal84 (2. Januar 2013)

wir fliegen anfang september fÃ¼r 3 wochen nach vancouver usw..
werden ein wohnmobil mieten und dann alles abgrasen was uns interessiert..
flug mit air transat direkt frankfurt nach vancouver ca 800â¬ inkl bikes pro person..
16tage wohnmobil 1700â¬ inkl aller versicherungen..
4 tage hotel nochmal 500 euro..

dazu ale liftpÃ¤sse und essen und trinken und sprit und campingplatz gebÃ¼hren usw..

also gÃ¼nstig ist anderst..


----------



## flyingcruiser (2. Januar 2013)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Ob es sich lohnt nur im Park zu fahren oder noch nach silverstar oder zu den Northshores zu gehen.


Also die North Shore (Mt. Fromme, Seymour) lohnt sich auf alle Fälle. Lifte gibts zwar keine, aber entweder schiebt/fährt man eben hoch oder nutzt einen Shuttle, der kostet etwa 5 $/Fahrt.



KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr es mit Teilen wie Bremsbeläge,Reifen,Schläuche und so weiter gehandelt? Mitgenommen oder dort gekauft.


Nimm soviel mit, wie Du kannst. Gerade Bremsbeläge sind sau teuer im Vergleich zu Deutschland. Du bekommst zwar alles, aber wenn Du nicht grade ein Schnäppchen erwischst, bezahlst Du deutlich mehr.


KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Wie hat das so bei euch mit dem Bike funktioniert(Verpackung evtl. Schäden etc.) Was hat so der Bikepark gekostet?


Schäden hatte ich am Rad keine, hat alles super geklappt. Bikepark kostet etwa 50$/Tag. Ich hatte die TriplePlayCard für 3 Tage, die kam 135$+tax. 


KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Bei der Verpackung habe ich daran gedacht:
> ->Großer Bikekarton mit dem beim Händler die Bikes ankommen.
> ->VR+HR ausbauen
> ->Lenker ab
> ...


Alles was neben dem Bike im Karton ist, KANN Dir theoretisch ans Bein laufen, weil es dann nicht einfach nur Sportgepäck ist, sondern reguläres Übergepäck. Praktisch interessiert es aber niemanden, Du kannst die Box also mit Kram bis zum Gewichtslimit füllen. Falls es aber wirklich jemanden stören sollte, hast Du natürlich schlechte Karten. Spitze Gegenstände gehören natürlich irgendwie eingepackt. Mit dem Röntgen sollte es keine Probleme geben.



KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Wie sah es bei euch so mit der Verpflegung aus:
> ->Restaurant?
> ->Selber kochen?
> ->Hotel(inclusive)?
> ->Variante 1+2 gemischt?


Wir haben uns Mittags einen Hotdog oder beim Burgermann was zu essen geholt, das hat gereicht.



KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Mietwagen ja-nein?:
> ->Normaler PKW oder Van?
> ->Preise
> ->Für wie lange?


Wenn Du mehrere Tage hintereinander im Bikepark bist, ist das Auto rausgeworfenes Geld. Wenn Du aber zwischendrin was anderes machen willst, wäre es aber blöd, weil Du ja Rabatte für komplette Wochen erhälst. 


KonaBikerM schrieb:


> ->Verständigung English


Nordamerika hat es ansich, dass Du Dich auf Englisch verständlich machen musst. Mandarin/Kantonesisch könnte allerdings auch klappen ;-) 


KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Etwas zum Park
> ->Wartezeiten
> ->Verpflegung dort oder lieber Brötchen vom Frühstück mitnehmen?
> ->Must-do-Trails
> ->Bikestation/Bikewash


Wartezeiten waren bei mir immer recht kurz, selbst als ich mal am Samstag da war. Es gibt eine Single-Reihe am Lift, wie man sie auch vom Skilift kennt. Da ging es immer flott, Wartezeit maximal 10 Minuten, wenn überhaupt. Natürlich sitzt Du dann nicht mit dem Kumpel im Lift, aber die paar Minuten hält man das ja aus. 


KonaBikerM schrieb:


> ->Must do`s außerhalb des Parks?


Da gibts mit Sicherheit genug anzuschauen: Vancouver, Vancouver Island, Victoria, div. Wanderrouten etc. Selbst ohne Bike bekommt man 3 Wochen rum ;-)


----------



## KonaBikerM (2. Januar 2013)

Danke für die detaillierten antworten


----------



## firefix (3. Januar 2013)

ganz Wichtig! Kranken/Unfallversicherung sonst kann es teuer werden. Zimmernachbar hatte sich an einem Stein die Hand aufgeschlitzt. Kostenvoranschlag nur für desinfizieren 5 Stiche + Verband 800 CAD.
Biketeile Minion DHF oder High Roller II ca. 90 CAD , Schlauch ca. 8 CAD, Bremsbeläge 20-25 CAD (geht natürlich auch teurer) 0815 Maxxis Minion gabs für 40-50 CAD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingcruiser (3. Januar 2013)

ganz vergessen:


KonaBikerM schrieb:


> ->Bikestation/Bikewash


gibts an der talstation in whistler.



firefix schrieb:


> ganz Wichtig! Kranken/Unfallversicherung sonst kann es teuer werden. Zimmernachbar hatte sich an einem Stein die Hand aufgeschlitzt. Kostenvoranschlag nur für desinfizieren 5 Stiche + Verband 800 CAD.


wer ohne anreist, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen. ich will nicht wissen, was dann eine bergung per helicopter kostet!


firefix schrieb:


> Biketeile Minion DHF oder High Roller II ca. 90 CAD , Schlauch ca. 8 CAD, Bremsbeläge 20-25 CAD (geht natürlich auch teurer) 0815 Maxxis Minion gabs für 40-50 CAD


wie gesagt, im angebot gabs die sachen günstiger. aber wenn mans braucht, dann hat man ja nicht unbedingt zeit und lust stundenlang auf schnäppchenjagd zu gehen. (DHF ~60$, schlauch ~4$, klamotten im abverkauf extrem runter gesetzt).


----------



## Schepperbeppo (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo!


> Also die North Shore (Mt. Fromme, Seymour) lohnt sich auf alle Fälle. Lifte gibts zwar keine, aber entweder schiebt/fährt man eben hoch oder nutzt einen Shuttle, der kostet etwa 5 $/Fahrt.


Wo hast du denn den Shuttle organisiert/gebucht?
Greez


----------



## flyingcruiser (29. Januar 2013)

da muss ich mich schlau machen, hab es bisher noch nicht in anspruch genommen. ein kollege hat mir nur davon erzählt.


----------



## gobo (29. Januar 2013)

ja wir wollen auch anfang sep. nach whistler und bei mir sind es für zwei personen,flug,5* lodges und mini van zusammen 3600 schleifen!!

kann einer von euch noch ein paar infos geben zb. was es kostet wenn man essen geht oder was man noch so alles dort machen kann,hab frau dabei!


----------



## flyingcruiser (29. Januar 2013)

pint bier: 6$, pitcher bier: 12$
normales gericht: >12$, nach oben offen. du bekommst aber durchaus gute sachen für weniger als 20$. dazu natürlich noch trinkgeld.
in whistler selbst kann man noch wandern, ziplining, bären anschauen oder bungee jumpen. du kannst ihr natürlich auch einen einsteigerkurs fürs mountainbiken unterjubeln, wenn sie sonst nicht dafür zu haben ist ;-)


----------



## wogru (29. Januar 2013)

@scheini79: so habe ich es auch gemacht, gute Wahl !! Dazu kam ein günstiger Condor-Flug, habe da ein Schnäppchen gemacht, keine 800 Euro.

Whistler ist nicht günstig was die Nebenkosten angeht, ist halt ein Urlaubort. Bikerbedarf gibt es genug im Ort (zu gehobenen Preis), dazu direkt in liftnähe eine kleine Station mit Werkzeug usw. um sein Bike schnell selber zu reparieren.
Informiert euch wann das CrankWorx-Festival ist, sollte im August sein, da wird es voll.

Es gibt eine Buslinie von Vancouver Airport nach Whistler, ggf, bearbackbiking anmailen und nachfragen, die helfen in der Regel auch Leuten die nicht bei ihnen buchen.

Viel gibt es nicht was man in Whistler sonst noch machen kann, wandern, golfen, shopping bzw bummeln und vielleicht mit der AirWhistler eine Rundflug.

Ach ja, schei.... auf das Geld, öfter mal etwas unvernünftiges machen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (30. Januar 2013)

lach,naja ich glaub das gibt nix das fräulein dort biken geht,schade eigentlich!!ja das es teuer ist hab ich mir schon gedacht.hatte überlegt auch mal die ein oder andere tour(auto)zu machen zb silverstar.wenn man schon da unten ist sollte man auch dahin.
wie sieht das aus mit tagestouren??ist alles kilometer weit entfernt?
find ich ne feine sache das hier in dem tread infos weiter gegeben werden und man fragen stellen kann.


----------



## clemson (30. Januar 2013)

Whistler -Vancouver knapp 2 Stunden  und ist echt ne feine Stadt kann man gut seine eit verbringen

am günstigsten mit greyhound


----------



## firefix (31. Januar 2013)

Fallschirmspringen, bungee jumping, whitewater rafting, das wo man sich gegenseitig mit Farbkugel beschießt, Ski und Snowboard und das ist nur an was ich mich grade erinnern kann


----------



## flyingcruiser (31. Januar 2013)

clemson schrieb:


> am günstigsten mit greyhound



wenn man grad kein auto zur verfügung hat, gibts auch privatfahrten. www.hitchwhistler.com


----------



## gobo (31. Januar 2013)

weiss einer von euch wie das mit dem zoll ist??was darf ich mit rüber nehmen und was sollte ich sein lassen??
zb. six pack machen die da streß in good old germany??oder bei kaffee?


----------



## flyingcruiser (31. Januar 2013)

bier ist kein ding. wenn du nicht zuviel mit bringst (siehe zoll webseiten). sixpack (ich hab dosen genommen) im koffer. handgepäck geht natürlich nicht. kaffee hab ich auch mal mitgenommen. war auch kein problem. nicht ins handgepäck gehört werkzeug, die haben angst, dass du das flugzeug auseinander nimmst


----------



## gobo (31. Januar 2013)

lach ja gut kann man auch verstehen


----------



## KonaBikerM (31. Januar 2013)

@all: Finde es gut das sich aus meiner Frage ein guter kleiner Thread über Whistler Urlaube entwickelt hat!  
Ich habe letztens mal einen Flug gesehen für 800 Euro und Fahrradmitnahme unter 75Euro, immoment suche ich denn gerade mal für euch raus


----------



## gobo (31. Januar 2013)

unser reisebüro sagte uns das es zwischen 25-50 euro liegen würde.
jetzt ist aber noch die frage wie hoch sind oder ist das rad versichert???
die meisten räder die dahin mitgenommen werden liegen doch deutlich über 2000 euro,oder?


----------



## on any sunday (31. Januar 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> weiss einer von euch wie das mit dem zoll ist??was darf ich mit rüber nehmen und was sollte ich sein lassen??
> zb. six pack machen die da streß in good old germany??oder bei kaffee?



So toll ist kanadisches Bier auch nicht, das man es unbedingt importieren sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingcruiser (31. Januar 2013)

on any sunday schrieb:


> So toll ist kanadisches Bier auch nicht, das man es unbedingt importieren sollte.



soo schlecht ist es aber auch nicht. als "ich-hab-dir-was-kanadisches-mitgebracht-und-es-ist-kein-ahornsirup"-geschenk brauchbar, wenn noch platz im koffer ist.


----------



## KonaBikerM (31. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube aber es war eher auf D-Land->Whistler bezogen


----------



## flyingcruiser (31. Januar 2013)

Da macht das keinen Unterschied, ich hab auch schon auf dem Landweg Corona und auf dem Luftweg "Lauterbacher Tropfen" importiert. Ist kein Problem. Aber wer hat denn bitte genug Platz im Koffer für alkoholische Getränke, die für 2-3 Wochen reichen?


----------



## on any sunday (31. Januar 2013)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber es war eher auf D-Land->Whistler bezogen



Dem deutschen Zoll ist es sowas von egal, was man nach Kanada einführt.


----------



## KonaBikerM (31. Januar 2013)

Und dem Kanadischen? 

R.I.P. Caleb Moore :`(


----------



## flyingcruiser (31. Januar 2013)

> *Alcoholic beverage limits*
> 
> 
> 1.5 litres of wine; or
> ...


http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/publications/pub/bsf5119-eng.html#s5x1


----------



## gobo (1. Februar 2013)

na dann,prost


----------



## wogru (1. Februar 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> unser reisebüro sagte uns das es zwischen 25-50 euro liegen würde.
> jetzt ist aber noch die frage wie hoch sind oder ist das rad versichert???
> die meisten räder die dahin mitgenommen werden liegen doch deutlich über 2000 euro,oder?



Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie die Fluggesellschaften es handhaben, m.E. fällt Sportgepäck unter die normalen Gepäckbedingungen und dann bekommst du vielleicht gerade mal 2 Felgen ersetzt.
Es würde sich also eine Reisegepäckversicherung anbieten, wobei man auch einen schönen Zuschlag für ein 5000,- -Bike zahlen darf. 
Wenn du einen Hausratversicherung hast könnte das Bike dort mitversichert sein, dann sollte man nur prüfen ob "Hausrat ausser Haus" eingeschlossen ist.

Zuschlag für Sportgepäck + erhöhte Reisegepäckversicherung wg. Bike usw., da konnte ich letztes Jahr einen Woche lang ein Mietbike nehmen, d.h. ein 7 Tage ein CC + 3 Tage ein DH-Bike für den Park.


----------



## bergnah! (3. Februar 2013)

hey ich wollt mich mal einklinken und fragen, wer denn ende august so alles in whistler ist.

machen da ne rundreise und bin da leider nur ein tag. da wäre n guide schon sehr kuhl ums gut auszunutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (3. Februar 2013)

wir sind anfang sep. da!!


----------



## bergnah! (5. Februar 2013)

hm. bin 28.-29.08. dort. schad..


----------



## Tribal84 (13. Februar 2013)

wir sind wohl ab 18.09. da  mal sehen wie das so wird mit wohnmobil


----------



## roadspeedy (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen. Wir wollen mit 4 Leuten ende August bis Anfang September fliegen. Was ist mit den anderen Parks? Silver Star und sun Peaks. Eigentlich wollten wir die in einer Tour mitnehmen. Lohnt sich die lange fahrt? 
Und wir wollten zelten. Hat da jemand tips? 50 in whistler für das zelten geht ja mal gar nicht wenn das stimmt....


----------



## xxRS88xx (17. Februar 2013)

Jemand Tipps für eine Unterkunft in Whistler ?


----------



## bergnah! (17. Februar 2013)

wir sind im Haus Landsberg B&B

laut internet wohl preis-leistung am besten und shuttle zum lift..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamworks (18. Februar 2013)

Hallo,


  Ich war letztes Jahr in Whistler und werde dieses Jahr im August auch wieder dabei sein. Datum steht aber noch nicht genau fest. 
  Hier mal ein paar Infos fÃ¼r euch:

  Flug ab Frankfurt nach Vancouver, dann mit dem Auto etwa 2 Std. 

  Unterkunft: Der Campingplatz ist sehr nett aber meistens auch sehr voll und nicht alles ist dort gÃ¼nstiger als ein B&B oder Zimmer. Es empfiehlt sich auf jeden Fall eine MÃ¶glichkeit der Selbstverpflegung. Also ein Studio mit KÃ¼che etc. Whistler hat nur 2 SupermÃ¤rkte, die nicht unbedingt die gÃ¼nstigsten sind. TIPP auf der HINREISE in Squamish zu Wal Mart einkaufen gehen. Wer lÃ¤nger in Whistler ist, kann das auch mal tagsÃ¼ber machen, die Fahrtzeit ist etwa 45 Minuten.

  Die UnterkÃ¼nfte gehen ab 50 $ los pro Nacht, nach oben ist da viel Luft. Die meisten liegen jedoch bei 80-120 $. Billiger wird es, etwas abseits, wo man dann aber mit dem Auto zum Bikepark muss. FrÃ¼h Buchen, lohnt sich auf jeden fall.

  Die Restaurants in Whistler sind ziemlich teuer und meist auch nicht so dolle. Der Thai in Downtown ist ganz lecker oder Milestones, was aber schon teuer ist. Auf dauer ist das also keine Alternative zum selber Kochen. 

  Der Bikepark ist super aber nicht ganz billig! Wer ihn testen will, kann ein 3er-Ticket kaufen, mit dem man 3-mal die Bahn nutzen kann. Achtung, wer ganz nach oben fÃ¤hrt, muss umsteigen das sind dann gleich 2 Fahrten weg. Das empfiehlt sich also nur zum testen! Ansonsten gibt es Wochen Tickets, Tagestickets und 3 Tagestickets und fÃ¼r eine Saison. Am besten hier vor Ort schauen, die Preise fangen bei etwa 40 Dollar an. 
  Protektoren: Kann von vor Ort Mieten und ist fÃ¼r jeden im Bikepark Pflicht! Auch wenn man nur die GrÃ¼ne und damit leichteste Line fÃ¤hrt, so hat auch diese viel Speed und viel Schotter. Full Face Helm etc. sollte man auf jeden Fall mitnehmen oder dort mieten. 

  BÃ¤ren: Im Bikepark trifft man Ã¶fter mal auf SchwarzbÃ¤ren was uns erst mal irritiert J die tun einem nix, solange man vorher bremst, abstand hÃ¤lt zurÃ¼ck schiebt und ein bissl wartet. Also keine Angst die wollen nur spielen J
  Rund um den Bikepark gibt unendlich viele Trails, die man super fahren kann. Alle Trails sind markiert in GrÃ¼n, Blau und Schwarz dazugibt es technische Trails, die echt super sind. Man sollte sich Ã¼berlegen, ob man nur in den Bikepark will, denn das alles auÃerhalb ist kostenlos und mindestens genauso genial. Allerdings ist Downhill nur im Park (soweit ich das gesehen habe). 

  !!! MÃCKENCHUTZ ist ne tolle Sache :-D !!!!

  Parken: Man kann in Whistler sehr gut kostenlos parken und sein Bike fit machen.
    Village Day Lots: 4 and 5 , Blackcomb Base II Lots: 6, 7 and 8 Creekside Parkade.
Achtung! Wer zuerst kommt, parkt zuerst J ab 10:00 Uhr wirdâs eng und man sucht schon mal 30 Minuten und mehr.


  Maps und Infos gibtâs online und vor Ort ohne Ende, man kann auch spontan los und findet immer was. Info: Wenn in einer Map von steilen anstiegen gesprochen wird, dann sind diese auch definitiv steil :-D 

  Ersatzteile: Man bekommt in den Shops in Whistler eigentlich alles und wirklich viel teurer ist das auch nicht. Shimano und Sram haben alle, dazu natÃ¼rlich die meisten Ersatzteile etc. Schwierig wird es bei HOPE Bremsen etc. also, wer also mehr oder weniger exostisches hat, sollte das von zu Hause mitnehmen. Wer Rocky Mountain sein eigen nennt hat in Whistler gar kein Problem. 

  Defekt: Die meisten Bike Shops reparieren schnell, gÃ¼nstig und meistens sofort. Man kann am Bikepark auch selbst schrauben, es gibt dort Stationen mit ein bissl Werkzeug, das aber nur das nÃ¶tigste beinhaltet. Ein bissl sollte man also mitnehmen oder es machen lassen. Mein Schaltzug am Umwerfer ist gerissen und hat mich 20 Min und 12 Dollar gekostet. 

  Alles in allem ist Whistler Super schÃ¶n aber eine Woche kostet einfach Geld. 

  Unser Appartment hat 115 Dollar pro Nacht gekostet mit KÃ¼che und Doppelbett. Das war recht gÃ¼nstig und Parken war auch kostenlos. Aber der Vermieter war sehr komisch so das wir das nicht Empfehlen kÃ¶nnen. Also Belle Neige Suites, FINGER WEG 


  Allen viel SpaÃ in Whistler, man sieht sich dann im August.


----------



## DaveDaRocka (18. Februar 2013)

Hey,
Ich mache ab anfang august 9 monate Work and travel in canada, und bleibe die ersten 4 wochen mit einem kumpel erstmal in whistler und schau mir das crankworx festival an... ansonsten reisen wir eigentlich nur spontan rum, sprich die northshores, vancouver island, alles mal anschauen. Wir wollen uns aufjedenfall nen RV kaufen.

Gruß


----------



## roadspeedy (19. Februar 2013)

Kann denn jemand bestimmte campingplätze empfehlen??


----------



## unkreativ (19. Februar 2013)

Whistler ist cool, aber wer sich auf dort beschränkt ist selber schuld. Zwischen Vancouver und Golden/Field (teilweise bis fast nach Edmonton) gibt es noch unzählige andere geile Spots...

nur mal so... ;-)


----------



## unkreativ (19. Februar 2013)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Kann denn jemand bestimmte campingplätze empfehlen??



Für Camping mit Zelt? Oder mit Wohnmobil? Da kannst du nämlich auch große Parkplätze an schönen Orten nehmen. Stört i.d.R. niemanden.


----------



## roadspeedy (19. Februar 2013)

Wir campen mit zelt, also ne wiese mit einem See sonst fließend wasser wäre nicht schlecht!


----------



## Cafesch (19. Februar 2013)

Hey KonaBiker,

ich war 2010 schon mal mit zwei Kumpels in Whistler für 14 tage. Inkl. allem bin ich da bei rund 2k rausgekommen. Wir hatten ein Appartment direkt am Bikepark (Mountainside Lodge) und haben uns selbst verpflegt. Die Lebenshaltungskosten sind etwas höher als bei uns, dafür ist die Auswahl teilweise auch wesentlich größer. Die Supermärkte in Whistler sind recht teuer, aber man kann mit dem Greyhound in eine benachbarte Stadt fahren (ich glaube in Squamish) und dort sich günstiger mit allem eindecken. Apropos, wir hatten uns in Vancouver mit einem Van ausgestattet und sind dann mit den Bikes (drei Stück) nach Whistler gefahren. Das war cool, aber auch sackteuer. Auf dem Rückweg haben wir dann den Greyhound genommen, das war easy und günstig. der fährt zu festen Zeiten teilweise direkt vor dem Hotel ab. Würde ich für nächstes Mal auch wählen. 

2013 möchte ich mit einer Gruppe von max. 10 Personen nach Whistler fahren. Auch wieder 2 Wochen. Diesmal aber nicht 14 Tage im Park verbringen, sondern wir buchen uns einen Guide dazu, der uns auch andere Bike Resorts rund um Whistler zeigen wird (z.b. Northshore bei Vancouver). Und da gibt es ne Menge. Die ganzen Berge sind zugekleistert mit Trails. Man muss sie nur finden. Außerdem will ich Heli-Biking machen, das kostet auch nicht die Welt. Last but not least wollen wir so anreisen, das wir noch ein wenig vom Crankworx im August mitbekommen. 

Vielleicht ist das ja auch was für dich. Ich plane an Kosten pro Teilnehmer ab 2.500  inkl. aller Kosten (Flug/Unterkunft/Bike Park Tikets/Guide/Heli Biking/etc.) außer Verpflegung. Kannst ja mal hier schauen: http://www.tri-berg.de/bike-reisen/

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## KonaBikerM (19. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Antworten! @Cafesch: Das hört sich schonmal nich schlecht an


----------



## Cafesch (20. Februar 2013)

Gerne.  Bei Interesse kannste Dich ja einfach melden. ^^


----------



## bergnah! (24. Februar 2013)

oh des wär echt klasse, wenn man sich dort übern haufen fährt..

alleine schreddern is assi..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (24. Februar 2013)

schade bin raus kollege hat uns im stich gelassen,was ein f..k!!
zumal wir in whistler uns da "JA WORT" geben wollten,ohman.

schade!!!!

trotzdem super tread


----------



## Peace|maker (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo, 
Klingt ganz gut, was ihr so alle Schreibt. 

Ich bin bis Ende September in BC und Plane 2-3 Wochen im Sommer Whistler zu machen.

Aber vielleicht kann man sich ja irgendwie zusammentun und zu 3. oder 4. sich um Staffhousing kümmern.

Grüße aus BC, Leider regnet es zur echt viel :-/


----------



## flyingcruiser (26. Februar 2013)

Peace|maker schrieb:


> Grüße aus BC, Leider regnet es zur echt viel :-/


quatsch nicht, war doch bisher dieses jahr echt super wetter!


----------



## Peace|maker (26. Februar 2013)

Okay,.. dann bin ich vll noch verwöhnt oder einfach nur noch zu Kurz da.


----------



## Tribal84 (6. März 2013)

kurze frage,
gut sortierte bike shops in whistler / vancouver usw ?
suche nen devinci wilson frame kit und troy lee d3


----------



## killerpellet (6. März 2013)

Wer kann denn einen Bikeshop empfehlen bei dem man 2 Downhiller mieten kann? Für mich mit 1,86 m kein Problem aber meine Frau ist nur 1,56 m groß.

Am liebsten würde ich von hier aus schon reservieren, weshalb eine Internetseite hilfreich wäre.


----------



## firefix (6. März 2013)

killerpellet schrieb:


> Wer kann denn einen Bikeshop empfehlen bei dem man 2 Downhiller mieten kann? Für mich mit 1,86 m kein Problem aber meine Frau ist nur 1,56 m groß.
> 
> Am liebsten würde ich von hier aus schon reservieren, weshalb eine Internetseite hilfreich wäre.



Guckst du hier http://bike.whistlerblackcomb.com/rentals/rentals/index.aspx

mieten kannst du da bei so ziemlich jedem bikeshop.
Habe selber mal bei Fanatyk Co. eins gemietet Preise waren sicherlich nicht nennenswert unter denn oben genannten. Größe S Rad zu mieten ist auch nicht so schwierig.


----------



## MightyMike (8. März 2013)

Servus,

ich bin ende Juli anfang August da. Mache dort diesen Camp mit SummerGravityCamps.


----------



## M_R (15. März 2013)

Ich hab vom 11.08. bis 21.08. gebucht. 
Wollte unbedingt Crankworx mitnehmen, das war ein Muß!
Mietwagen hab ich für einen Tag von Vancouver nach Whistler gemietet, kostet über Avis 70 (Mini-SUV). Werd ich dann in Whistler wieder abgeben. Da sollte ich wenigstens das Bike reinbekommen. Fahrrad kostet bei Condor hin und zurück im Flieger 150 (inkl. Verpackung 30kg, die werden dann mit Ausrüstung aufgefüllt, gehört meiner Meinung nach zum Sportgepäck). Hab mir als Hotel das Westin Whistler gegönnt. Will ja auch ein wenig relaxen. 
Was ich dann vor Ort alles mache muss ich mir noch überlegen. Denke das der Park während Crankworx extrem voll ist, da werd ich wohl eher die Tage danach nutzen. Vorher werd ich dann eher die Trails in der Umgebung mit meinem Remedy unsicher machen. 
Zum Thema Versicherung: Auslandskrankenversicherung ist definitiv ein Muß, hab aber jetzt in den Reiseunterlagen vom ADAC gelesen das wohl auch eine deutsche Haftpflichtversicherung nicht anerkannt wird. Da werd ich mich nochmal schlauer machen. Und was mir der ADAC bringt wenn ich mich mit Bike zerlegen sollte...
Zum Thema Essen und Verpflegung:
In meinem Hotel gibt's wohl ne Miniküche auf dem Zimmer, was schonmal von Vorteil ist. Zur Not mal im Supermarkt shoppen und dann selber kochen. 
Ansonsten find ich die Preise in den diversen Restaurants (Burger, Sushi usw.) eigentlich kann akzeptabel. 
Ich finde das der Crankworx Survival Guide ganz nett und informativ ist, vor allem die Links zu verschiedenen Themen. 
Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten das die nächsten 5 Monate endlich vorbei sind und ich den Blick auf die Berge genießen kann. Und vielleicht trifft man sich drüben ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ALB_rider (22. März 2013)

Moin,
wir würden gerne zu zweit längere Zeit (ca. 3 Monate) nach Nordamerika.
Unser Plan ist, 1,5 Monate BC und dann runter nach Amerika. Wir werden versuchen günstig einen Bus oder einen Transporter zu kaufen und ihn in ein Wohnmobil umzubauen.
Kennt jemand eine kanadische oder amerikanische Gebrauchtwagen-webisite a la mobile?
Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## firefix (22. März 2013)

ALB_rider schrieb:


> Moin,
> wir würden gerne zu zweit längere Zeit (ca. 3 Monate) nach Nordamerika.
> Unser Plan ist, 1,5 Monate BC und dann runter nach Amerika. Wir werden versuchen günstig einen Bus oder einen Transporter zu kaufen und ihn in ein Wohnmobil umzubauen.
> Kennt jemand eine kanadische oder amerikanische Gebrauchtwagen-webisite a la mobile?
> ...



Wie wäres hiermit
http://www.travelbc.bc.ca/for_sale.html


----------



## marv_in (25. März 2013)

Hey...
ich bin neu hier und ich möchte diesen Sommer auch nach Whistler für 10 Tage oder 2 Wochen.
Der zeitraum in dem ich Urlaub habe ist entweder 9. Juni - 30. Juni oder 15. Juli - 28. Juli.

Ich möchte eig. nur nach Whistler aber bin offen für alles
evtl gehe ich auch mit nem kumpel aber wenn das nicht klappt hätt ich gern nen anderen plan
Gibt es leute die auch in diesem zeitraum gehen möchten. oder könnt ihr mir Veranstallter nennen die komplettpackete anbieten. 
Ich könnte mich natürlich auch einer gruppe anschließen. 

Würde mich freuen wenns was gibt.


----------



## firefix (25. März 2013)

marv_in schrieb:


> oder könnt ihr mir Veranstallter nennen die komplettpackete anbieten.
> Ich könnte mich natürlich auch einer gruppe anschließen.



ich war mal mit
http://www.ticket2ridebc.com/
unterwegs.
Das war ziemlich gut und Preislich überschaubar(ja ich weiß geht auch billiger). Bei der Unterkunft darf man natürlich keine überzogenen ansprüche haben Herbergen ähnlich eben.


----------



## M_R (25. März 2013)

marv_in schrieb:


> Hey...
> ich bin neu hier und ich möchte diesen Sommer auch nach Whistler für 10 Tage oder 2 Wochen.
> Der zeitraum in dem ich Urlaub habe ist entweder 9. Juni - 30. Juni oder 15. Juli - 28. Juli.
> 
> ...



Ich hab über Meiers Weltreisen gebucht. Die bieten Pauschalreisen nach Whistler. Nicht gerade die günstigste Variante aber seriös und ganz gute Hotelauswahl. Ist jetzt. Allerdings ohne Transfer vor Ort. Bekommst lediglich Hotel und Flug. Aber ein gutes Reisebüro kann da weiterhelfen. Ich hab selber übers Internet nen Mietwagen gebucht. Den Rest mach ich dan vor Ort, je nachdem wozu ich dann Lust hab.


----------



## KonaBikerM (25. März 2013)

Hi leut´s, leider hat sich für mich die Sache mit Whistler zerschlagen  Aber lasst´s schön krachen da drüben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cafesch (26. März 2013)

Warum was passiert? Verletzt?


----------



## KonaBikerM (26. März 2013)

Nein klappt nicht von der Zeit bei meine Eltern her So ist das halt wenn man selbstständig ist Aber nach´m Abi oder der 10 geht´s auf JEDEN nach Whistler


----------



## marv_in (30. März 2013)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Nein klappt nicht von der Zeit bei meine Eltern her So ist das halt wenn man selbstständig ist Aber nach´m Abi oder der 10 geht´s auf JEDEN nach Whistler



ich komm mit


----------



## Myrkskog (31. März 2013)

ALB_rider schrieb:


> ...Unser Plan ist, 1,5 Monate BC und dann runter nach Amerika. Wir werden versuchen gÃ¼nstig einen Bus oder einen Transporter zu kaufen und ihn in ein Wohnmobil umzubauen...



Das lohnt sich fÃ¼r 1,5 Monate kaum. Wir haben letztes Jahr fÃ¼r fast 5 Wochen in den USA ein Auto (normaler Pkw) gemietet und das hat ca. 1000â¬ gekostet. DafÃ¼r bekommst du als Deutscher ohne amerikanischen FÃ¼hrerschein nicht mal dein gekauftes Auto fÃ¼r den Zeitraum versichert und du hast den StreÃ mit dem Kauf und dem Verkauf. Schau lieber, dass du ein grÃ¶Ãeres Auto mieten kannst, damit ersparst du dir viel StreÃ und Geld.


----------



## bergnah! (31. März 2013)

jap. bei weitem die beste alternative.


----------



## martinge (19. April 2013)

Hi,

ich arbeite bei einem Reiseveranstalter und wir bieten eine Bikereise Whistler sowie auch eine Rundreise Kanada incl. Whistler an. Haben hier einen sehr wettbewerbsfähigen Preis ab 2.299. Vielleicht wäre das ja was für Euch?

Alle Infos zum Download: https://www.facebook.com/Mydreamholiday.net/app_146238905525184

Bei weiteren Fragen könnt Ihr Euch gerne an mich wenden!

cheers
Martin


----------



## Cafesch (30. April 2013)

Kennt einer von euch Guides die am Northshore, Pemberton, Squamish und Rund um Whistler Touren anbietet? Des Weiteren bin ich auf der Suche nach einem guten Anbieter für Heli Biking zu bezahlbaren Preisen. Gerne mit Erfahrungsbericht. Danke!


----------



## firefix (1. Mai 2013)

ich hab nur erfahungen mit http://www.ticket2ridebc.com/
das war definitiv eine positive Erfahrung.


----------



## wogru (1. Mai 2013)

Such mal nach Bear Back Biking, bei denen war ich im September. Die haben Touren rund um Whistler angeboten, es waren zwar nur Unterkunftbewohner dabei, denke aber die nehmen auch so Leute mit wenn man höfflich fragt.
Bei denen kannst du dich auch nach Heli-Biking erkundigen, mir haben die Jungs sehr gut geholfen als ich letztes Jahr noch im Planungsstadium war.


----------



## Moritzz (2. Mai 2013)

Servus Leute.
ich klinke mich hier auch mal ein.

Plane dieses Jahr 3 Monate nach BC zu gehn. Anfang Juli bis Ende September.
Plan bisher ist soweit, dass ich erstmal ein paar Wochen in Whistler und Umgebung bleib und die ein oder anderen Freunde besuchen gehe. Danach möchte ich noch andere Parks abklappern.

Falls jemand Anfang Juli in Whistler ist könnte man sich eventuell mit einer gemeinsamen Unterkunft arrangieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritzz (19. Mai 2013)

Leute, meldet sich hier keiner mehr?

Also ich komme am 1. Juli abends in Whistler an.

Leider erst so spät, dass ich nicht mehr im Staffhouse einchecken kann.
Falls jemand für eine Nacht eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit anbieten kann, natürlich bezahle ich dafür was, wäre das wirklich top! Am Tag drauf kann ich dann direkt ins Staffhouse.

Wäre lässig wenn das irgendwie hinhaut!


----------



## Cafesch (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

FÃ¼r alle die noch Geld in den Taschen haben und unbedingt noch nach Kanada wollen ist hier eine sehr gute MÃ¶glichkeit! Zeit neue Reisen  anzukÃ¼ndigen! Nach einem grandiosen & sonnenverbruzelnden Tag auf  dem Dirt Masters in Winterberg steht euch heute ein echtes Highlight ins  Haus.

 Fette DH Action in Kanada!! Wir bieten euch heute in Zusammenarbeit  mit der RIW Touristik, der Mountainbike Rider, der FMBA und der  Freeride Mountainbike World Tour einen epischen Road Trip nach Whistler,  Kamploops und Sun Peak. 

 Es gibt zwei Pakete, einmal 12 Tage  und einmal 19 Tagte volles Programm. Inkl. Biking mit Freeride Legende  Richie Schley! Und das ganze zum geschmeidigen Preis ab 2.299,-â¬ fÃ¼r das  kleine Paket.

 Schaut hier mal rein: http://www.tri-berg.de/bike-reisen/kanada-bike-trip-2013-1/


----------



## MightyMike (22. Mai 2013)

Moritzz schrieb:


> Leute, meldet sich hier keiner mehr?
> 
> Also ich komme am 1. Juli abends in Whistler an.
> 
> ...




Hi ich bin in Whistler 4-11, August -  bin mit Summer Gravity Camp unterwegs, wenn du uns siehst schrei :-D


----------



## Tribal84 (22. Mai 2013)

wir sind ab 11.09 dort unterwegs..evt sieht man sich ja


----------



## x-rossi (2. Juni 2013)

wie ist den dort das september-wetter in der regel?


----------



## flyingcruiser (3. Juni 2013)

das wetter KANN bis anfang november recht warm und sonnig sein. muss aber nicht.


----------



## x-rossi (3. Juni 2013)

also glücksache, wie hier auch. danke!


----------



## Wasnhierlos (7. Juni 2013)

Ist zurzeit jemand hier ausm Forum in Whistler?


----------



## firefix (8. Juni 2013)

bin grade seit einer Woche hier und das Wetter könnt nicht besser sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritzz (11. Juni 2013)

Ich flieg am 1. Juli rüber... lass irgendwann mal zusammen paar runden im park drehen!

wo wohnst du wenn ich fragen darf? ich werd mich im staffhouse einquartieren.


----------



## firefix (12. Juni 2013)

Moritzz schrieb:


> Ich flieg am 1. Juli rüber... lass irgendwann mal zusammen paar runden im park drehen!
> 
> wo wohnst du wenn ich fragen darf? ich werd mich im staffhouse einquartieren.



Ich wohne in White Gold in einer Art WG. Staffhousing ist aber def. billiger.


----------



## schablone (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich fliege am 26.06. nach Vancouver (Rückflug am 11.07.).
Geplant sind 7 Tage Whistler, 2 Tage Silverstar und 2 Tage Sun Peaks.
Ein Freund der eigentlich mit gekommen wäre hat sich nun kurzfristig verletzt.
Falls jemand Interesse hat, bitte PN.


----------



## sebblo (20. Juni 2013)

Bin für die nächsten 4 Monate noch in der nähe von Whistler, in 2 Monaten werde ich direkt in Whistler wohnen, und hatte eigentlich vor so oft wie möglich zu fahren.

Nun meine frage:
ist der "2013 unlimited season pass" für 640$ für Lift+Bikepark oder nur für den Bikepark gültig und man braucht noch einen extra lift pass?


----------



## firefix (20. Juni 2013)

sebblo schrieb:


> Nun meine frage:
> ist der "2013 unlimited season pass" für 640$ für Lift+Bikepark oder nur für den Bikepark gültig und man braucht noch einen extra lift pass?



Lift ist mit drin.


----------



## bergnah! (20. Juni 2013)

wer is denn jetzt ende august alles dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_R (20. Juni 2013)

Bin vom 11. bis zum 21. August da.


----------



## wogru (23. Juni 2013)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wie ist den dort das september-wetter in der regel?



Letztes Jahr hat es Anfang September Top of the World geschneit und morgens war es recht kühl, Jackenwetter. Nur zwei Tage später waren es fast 30 °C, also stell dich besser auf alles ein.


----------



## x-rossi (23. Juni 2013)

ist ja fast wie in saalbach


----------



## sebblo (23. Juni 2013)

gestern meinen Season pass geholt, einfach wahnsinn der Bikepark!!

Ziehe ab 1. August in ne Wg in der nähe von Whistler, falls jmd nen Platz für ne Nacht sucht kann er sich gerne melden


----------



## derkleinepilie (24. Juni 2013)

nabend zusammen,
komme mit meiner freundin am 1.7 in whistler an und bleiben für eine woche.
da sie einen fahrtechnik kurs macht such ich noch ein paar verrückte um den park unsicher zu machen. ist jemand gerade zu der zeit vor ort und hat bock?


----------



## flyingcruiser (24. Juni 2013)

wir sind vom 10. bis 20. juli da. vorher (ab 6. juli) northshore. hinterher ist noch offen. aber vermutlich squamish, kamloops etc.


----------



## schablone (24. Juni 2013)

derkleinepilie schrieb:


> nabend zusammen,
> komme mit meiner freundin am 1.7 in whistler an und bleiben für eine woche.
> da sie einen fahrtechnik kurs macht such ich noch ein paar verrückte um den park unsicher zu machen. ist jemand gerade zu der zeit vor ort und hat bock?



Sers,

ich bin ab 27.06. für 7 Tage in Whistler. Können gerne mal ne Runde zusammen drehen.


----------



## derkleinepilie (24. Juni 2013)

hey schablone,
sauber, machen wir!
kommen montags an und von dienstag bis donnerstag ist biken angesagt. also vom 2 bis 4 july.


----------



## DaveDaRocka (24. Juni 2013)

komme am 07. august rüber, schaue mir aber noch vancouver island an und habe ein paar termine mit meiner w&t organisation. Aber danach pünktlich zum Crankworx bin ich in whistler oben mit einem Camper. Also wer danach lust hat auf nen roadtrip, ich hab die nächsten 9 monate Zeit... also mich einfach mal anhauen 

Gruß Dave


----------



## Wasnhierlos (25. Juni 2013)

derkleinepilie schrieb:


> nabend zusammen,
> komme mit meiner freundin am 1.7 in whistler an und bleiben für eine woche.
> da sie einen fahrtechnik kurs macht such ich noch ein paar verrückte um den park unsicher zu machen. ist jemand gerade zu der zeit vor ort und hat bock?



Ich bin bis ende Juli vor Ort. Schreib mir sonst einfach mal ne pm wenn ihr dann da seid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritzz (25. Juni 2013)

derkleinepilie schrieb:


> hey schablone,
> sauber, machen wir!
> kommen montags an und von dienstag bis donnerstag ist biken angesagt. also vom 2 bis 4 july.



jawoll da häng ich mich auch mit dran. komme am 1. Juli an und werde ab dem 2. oder eher 3. Juli auch im Park unterwegs sein.

 @flyingcruiser

habt ihr vor die einzelnen spots anzufahren und dann jeweils paar Tage dort zu bleiben? Mein Plan war es egtl. ab dem 1. Juli eine Zeit lang in Whistler zu fahren und dann nen Wagen mieten und mit paar Leuten (die sich hoffentlich noch finden) los zu ziehen und die Bikespots abzuklappern.

Eventuell lässt sich das zusammen was starten!?


----------



## flyingcruiser (25. Juni 2013)

squamish und die northshore werden nur tagestrips von vancouver aus, vermutlich recht spontan. vor dem 10. juli haben wir einen van, danach müssen wir erst noch sehen. vermutlich spannen wir auch einfach einen kollegen ein zum fahren


----------



## firefix (25. Juni 2013)

könnt sich lohnen Regenklamotten mit zu bringen. Sieht so aus als würde es ein nasser Sommer hier. Im unteren Teil des Parks kein Problem aber im oberen Teil des Gabanzo wars gestern ziemlich kalt.


----------



## Schloeger (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung meine Kanada Reisepläne für den 27. August bis 17. September abzublasen, da mein Kumpel (der mit mir Reisen wollte) leider spontan aufgrund einer Studienangelegenheit nicht mit kann.

Ich hatte geplant ca. 1 Woche in Whistler mit ihm zu biken (und die restlichen 2 Wochen in Vancouver und Umgebung zu verbringen, wo ich ein paar Freunde habe) und in einem Hotel zu wohnen und hier kommt das Problem: Er ist 21 und ich 20 und deshalb komm ich alleine auch nicht an ein Hotelzimmer, da unter 21 gar nichts buchbar ist. Zudem ist es alleine natürlich auch nur halb so lustig.

Falls irgendjemand innerhalb der 3 Wochen zufällig noch eine Unterkunftmöglichkeit für mich hätte oder eine Anregung würde ich mich sehr über eine Nachricht freuen.

Kurz zu meiner Person: Bin ein 20-jähriger aufgeschlossener Student aus Stuttgart und passionierter Downhill-Biker und habe bereits ein paar Tage Whistler Erfahrung und will einfach zurück 

Mfg Marcel


----------



## flyingcruiser (4. Juli 2013)

Ich kann dir leider keine Unterkunft bieten, aber im HI Hostel solltest du buchen können.


----------



## Schepperbeppo (4. Juli 2013)

Kennt jemand ein bezahlbaren Shuttleservice von Vancouver aus für die Local Trails und Squamish?

Grüßle....


----------



## clemson (4. Juli 2013)

Vancouver north shore
http://shoreplay.ca/


----------



## Schepperbeppo (4. Juli 2013)

Den hab ich schon gesehen, Merci, aber die fahren nur an bestimmten Tagen und die custom tours sind unbezahlbar 
Trotzdem Merci


----------



## schablone (5. Juli 2013)

http://www.epicrides.ca/

Check mal die Seite hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinge (12. Juli 2013)

Wir sind seit 28 Jahren Reiseveranstalter (um gleich mal das Thema Schleichwerbung zu erschlagen ;-)) und bieten bei unserer Freeride/DH - Kanadarundreise auch einen Helidrop mit Richie Schley an. Die Rundreise wird begleitet von Steffi Marth.
Mehr infos unter [email protected] - kann Euch gerne einen Folder mailen.
oder auf Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/events/165001186983664/
Für August 2013 gibt es noch Restplätze!


----------



## Hacklschorsch (14. Juli 2013)

Hi,
wir machen im August eine Rundreise in Canada und sind vom 23.-25.08. in Whistler. Ich will unbedingt den Top of the mountains-Trail fahren - er ist aber auf 150 Fahrer am Tag limitiert. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, vorab zu reservieren? Welche alternativen könnt ihr empflehlen (max.S2 mit stellenweise S3)? Ich war noch nie dort und bin gespannt.... leider habe ich nur einen Tag zum Biken, der Rest ist schon anderweitig verplant.... 
Könnt ihr einen Bike-Verleih (Bike,Helm,Protektoren) empfehlen?
Vielen Dank für Antworten
HS


----------



## schablone (14. Juli 2013)

Hacklschorsch schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir machen im August eine Rundreise in Canada und sind vom 23.-25.08. in Whistler. Ich will unbedingt den Top of the mountains-Trail fahren - er ist aber auf 150 Fahrer am Tag limitiert. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, vorab zu reservieren? Welche alternativen könnt ihr empflehlen (max.S2 mit stellenweise S3)? Ich war noch nie dort und bin gespannt.... leider habe ich nur einen Tag zum Biken, der Rest ist schon anderweitig verplant....
> Könnt ihr einen Bike-Verleih (Bike,Helm,Protektoren) empfehlen?
> Vielen Dank für Antworten
> HS



Den Top of the World kannst du nur morgens direkt mitbuchen wenn du dir deine Karte vor Ort kaufst. Online ist keine Reservierung möglich. Würde es einfach spontan versuchen, ansonsten hast du aber mehr als genügend Trails für einen Tag.

Zum Thema Leihbike kann ich dir keine Empfehlung aussprechen, da ich mein eigenes dabei hatte. Es gibt auf jeden Fall einige Anbieter direkt in der Nähe der Lifte. Bin mir jedoch nicht sicher ob man zwingend reservieren sollte. Bei einem Tag würde ich es aber nicht darauf anlegen...


----------



## firefix (15. Juli 2013)

Leihbike ist kein Problem. Es sei denn das du ein bestimmtes bike haben willst. ToW keine Ahnung. Pech haben kannst du immer an manchen sonnigen Wochenenden siehst du kaum einen an anderen Tagen hast du 30 Minuten Schlange kann dir keiner garantieren.


----------



## wogru (15. Juli 2013)

Hacklschorsch schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir machen im August eine Rundreise in Canada und sind vom 23.-25.08. in Whistler. Ich will unbedingt den Top of the mountains-Trail fahren - er ist aber auf 150 Fahrer am Tag limitiert. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, vorab zu reservieren? Welche alternativen könnt ihr empflehlen (max.S2 mit stellenweise S3)? Ich war noch nie dort und bin gespannt.... leider habe ich nur einen Tag zum Biken, der Rest ist schon anderweitig verplant....
> Könnt ihr einen Bike-Verleih (Bike,Helm,Protektoren) empfehlen?
> Vielen Dank für Antworten
> HS



Glaub nicht allen Blödsinn den das Moutainbike-Magazin schreibt. Die Karten für Top of the World sind zwar limitiert, ich habe aber letztes Jahr keine Probleme gehabt dort hin zu kommen. Die meisten Biker bleiben im "normalen" Bikepark, ich würde sogar sagen im unteren Teil. Da geht es schneller mit dem Lift hoch, an der Gondel wartet man ggf. etwas länger.
Wenn du in der Woche in Whistler bist, ist der Park auch relativ leer, an schönen Wochenenden kommen die Leute aus Vancouver in den Park, da musst du längere Wartezeiten einplanen.

Bikeverleihe hast du in Whistler genug, ich habe mein Bike letztes Jahr bei http://www.summitsport.com/summer/ geliehen. Der ist in der Nähe vom Lift, relativ günstig und hat eigentlich alles was du brauchst. Bei Online-Vorbestellung gibt es Rabatt und je nach Unterkunft weiteren Discount, danach musst du aber Fragen.


----------



## Hacklschorsch (15. Juli 2013)

Hi,
vielen Dank - das hilft mir schon mal sehr weiter! 
Das wird wohl ein recht teurer Tag, wenn man das Bike, die Ausrüstung und die Liftkarte zusammenzählt....;-) 
Aber ohne das mal gemacht zu haben, darf ich nicht zurückkommen, haben meine Bike-Kollegen gesagt....
Gruß
HS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schablone (15. Juli 2013)

Deine Bikekollegen haben sowas von Recht...


----------



## martinge (15. Juli 2013)

So IS es!


----------



## Flo-mit-W (16. Juli 2013)

Hi
Hier klinke ich mich auch ein. Bin im August in USA und CA. Vom 12.-16. voraussichtlich in Vancouver und 16.-19. in Whistler. Will mir unbedingt das Slopestyle Event ansehen. Habe aber auch mein Bike dazugebucht. Hat jmd Erfahrung mit dem Crankworx? Ist es SEHR stressig am Abschlusswochenende auch selbst fahren zu wollen?
Zu mir und Ausstattung: Könnte zwar ein DH-Bike mitnehmen, da ich in dem Bereich aber eher noch Rookie bin würde ich eher das Liteville einpacken, damit ich den Rest der Zeit in und um Seattle und Vancouver auch entsprechend nutzen kann.

Wäre über Erfahrungen sehr dankbar! Vielleicht sieht  man sich auch beim Crankworx... Bin mit Mutter und Oma unterwegs, weshalb Gleichgesinnte evtl willkommene Abwechsluing wären


----------



## M_R (16. Juli 2013)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Hi
> Hier klinke ich mich auch ein. Bin im August in USA und CA. Vom 12.-16. voraussichtlich in Vancouver und 16.-19. in Whistler. Will mir unbedingt das Slopestyle Event ansehen. Habe aber auch mein Bike dazugebucht. Hat jmd Erfahrung mit dem Crankworx? Ist es SEHR stressig am Abschlusswochenende auch selbst fahren zu wollen?
> Zu mir und Ausstattung: Könnte zwar ein DH-Bike mitnehmen, da ich in dem Bereich aber eher noch Rookie bin würde ich eher das Liteville einpacken, damit ich den Rest der Zeit in und um Seattle und Vancouver auch entsprechend nutzen kann.
> 
> Wäre über Erfahrungen sehr dankbar! Vielleicht sieht  man sich auch beim Crankworx... Bin mit Mutter und Oma unterwegs, weshalb Gleichgesinnte evtl willkommene Abwechsluing wären


Hi Flo!
Bin schon ab dem 12. mit dem Leihbike unterwegs und will mir ebenfalls den Slopestyle-Contest anschauen. 
Erfahrung hab ich bis dato keine, gehe aber davon aus das es recht voll wird. Stecken/Trails werden zum Teil gesperrt sein, Infos gibt's auf der HP des Parks. 
Wenn du eh schon ein Bike für den Park gebucht hast und sonst in Vancouver unterwegs bist dürfte das Liteville ne gute Idee sein. 
Können uns ja gerne per PN noch über Details unterhalten. 
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Flo-mit-W (16. Juli 2013)

Hi Markus
Das ist schonmal gut zu wissen! Versuche gerade aus den KArten und der Liste mit den Sperrungen schlau zu werden. Nebenbei schaue ich bei Evergreen Mountinbike Alliance was im Großraum Seattle so geht. Das mit dazubuchen war auf das Flugzeug bezogen. Die Preise in Whistler selbst sind zimelich üppig fürs Ausleihen, da dachte ich mir, kann ich gleich mein Bike mitnehmen. Daher die Frage welches. Aber denke mit dem LV liege ich da schon richtig


----------



## M_R (16. Juli 2013)

Achso, kleines Missverständnis. 
Hab auch überlegt ob ich meins mitnehme. Aber wenn ich den gescheiten Fahrradkoffer noch besorge und den Verschleiß + evtl. Schäden mit berücksichtige komm ich wohl mit ner Miete über sieben Tage günstiger weg (inkl. Schadensversicherung). Allerdings bin ich nur in Whistler und alleine unterwegs. Da ist das mit dem Gepäck auch etwas umständlicher und ein Downhillbike ausreichend. 
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## luxuzz (21. Juli 2013)

Ich bin vom 8. August bis 8. September in Whistler und 9. September bis 9. Oktober in Vancouver.

Da ich selber schon einmal in Whistler war (2 Monate im Jahr 2008), ein kleiner kostengünstiger Tipp fürn Fahrradtransport.

1. Fahrrad Karton beim Händler holen
2. Im Bauhaus Heizungsrohr Isolation holen (ist aus Schaumstoff und ca 5cm dick)
Damit die wichtigsten Teile einkleiden, anschließend luftpolsterfolie rum 
3. 2 Spanngurte um den Karton zu entlasten
In whistler holt man sich glaube für 10$ einfach einen neuen Karton 

Für alle die es noch rollen wollen:
1. Unterlegplatten + Mini Rollen aus Alu holen, diese an den Spanngurten befestigen 

Taaa daa


----------



## bergnah! (21. Juli 2013)

luxuzz, da du der4 einzige bist, der in dem zeitraum in whistler ist, wenn ich auch dort bin, würd ich mich mal gern an dich ranheften


----------



## luxuzz (21. Juli 2013)

Davedarocka ist doch auch da


----------



## luxuzz (21. Juli 2013)

Doppelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (21. Juli 2013)

...und ich. Vom 16. bis 19. August


----------



## luxuzz (21. Juli 2013)

Stellt doch einfach mal eine Liste auf wer von wann bis wann dort ist 
Da Whistler echt klein ist kann man sich auch sehr leicht verabreden vorort.


----------



## Triple F (22. Juli 2013)

Da werde ich mich dann auch eintragen 

Bin vermutlich so um den 15.  18.8. in Whistler.


----------



## luxuzz (22. Juli 2013)

Simple Sache, der nächste trägt sich einfach immer selber ein

Luxuzz:  8.8 - 7.9.
Triple F: 15.8 - 18.8


----------



## Flo-mit-W (23. Juli 2013)

Luxuzz:  8.8 - 7.9.
Triple F: 15.8 - 18.8
Flo: 16.-19.8


----------



## martinge (23. Juli 2013)

Hi,

wir bieten bei unserer Bike-Reise WHERE THE TRAIL BEGINS einen Helidrop mit Richie Schley am Rainbow Mountain an:

Du willst hoch hinaus und den Adrenalinkick der besonderen Art erleben? Sei dabei und erfÃ¼lle Dir, gemeinsam mit einem Weltstar der Extraklasse, beim Helibiking Deinen Traum mit einem landschaftlich atemberaubenden Flug und freue Dich auf spannende Strecken zurÃ¼ck ins Tal!
Und Dich wird nicht irgendein Parttime-Guide begleiten â der Godfather of Freeriding himself â Richie Schley â wird Dich auf diesem einmaligen Ride in seiner Heimat fÃ¼hren.

Infos zur Reise: https://www.facebook.com/events/165001186983664/

Wir haben noch einige RestplÃ¤tze in unserem exklusiven Heli, die wir auch Nichtteilnehmern der Reise anbieten kÃ¶nnen:
Termin: 13.08. 9:00
Preis: 279â¬ 
Bei Interesse Anmeldeformular anfordern: [email protected]

Ride on
Martin


----------



## M_R (23. Juli 2013)

Luxuzz:  8.8 - 7.9.
Triple F: 15.8 - 18.8
Flo: 16.-19.8
M_R: 12.8. - 20.8.


----------



## Hacklschorsch (29. Juli 2013)

Luxuzz: 8.8 - 7.9.
Triple F: 15.8 - 18.8
Flo: 16.-19.8
M_R: 12.8. - 20.8.
Hacklschorsch: 23.-25.08. (24.8.Top of Mountain)


----------



## MightyMike (29. Juli 2013)

Luxuzz: 8.8 - 7.9.
Triple F: 15.8 - 18.8
Flo: 16.-19.8
M_R: 12.8. - 20.8.
Hacklschorsch: 23.-25.08. (24.8.Top of Mountain)
MightyMike: 1.8. - 12.8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schloeger (30. Juli 2013)

Luxuzz: 8.8 - 7.9.
Triple F: 15.8 - 18.8
Flo: 16.-19.8
M_R: 12.8. - 20.8.
Hacklschorsch: 23.-25.08. (24.8.Top of Mountain)
MightyMike: 1.8. - 12.8.
Schloeger: 2.9. - 9.9.


----------



## Triple F (31. Juli 2013)

Luxuzz: 8.8 - 7.9.
Triple F: 18.8 - 21.8 [Übernachtung @ Whistler Riverside Resort]
Flo: 16.-19.8
M_R: 12.8. - 20.8.
Hacklschorsch: 23.-25.08. (24.8.Top of Mountain)
MightyMike: 1.8. - 12.8.
Schloeger: 2.9. - 9.9.


----------



## bergnah! (31. Juli 2013)

Luxuzz: 8.8 - 7.9.
Triple F: 18.8 - 21.8 [Übernachtung @ Whistler Riverside Resort]
Flo: 16.-19.8
M_R: 12.8. - 20.8.
Hacklschorsch: 23.-25.08. (24.8.Top of Mountain)
MightyMike: 1.8. - 12.8.
Schloeger: 2.9. - 9.9.
bergnah!: 28.+29.08.


----------



## luxuzz (1. August 2013)

bergnah! schrieb:


> Luxuzz: 8.8 - 7.9.
> Triple F: 18.8 - 21.8 [Übernachtung @ Whistler Riverside Resort]
> Flo: 16.-19.8
> M_R: 12.8. - 20.8.
> ...




Bekommen wir also ne gute Truppe zusammen


----------



## Flo-mit-W (1. August 2013)

Luxuzz: 8.8 - 7.9.
Triple F: 18.8 - 21.8 [Übernachtung @ Whistler Riverside Resort]
Flo: 16.-20.8
M_R: 12.8. - 20.8.
Hacklschorsch: 23.-25.08. (24.8.Top of Mountain)
MightyMike: 1.8. - 12.8.
Schloeger: 2.9. - 9.9.
bergnah!: 28.+29.08.

-> konnte noch nen Tag dranhängen. Jemand Lust auf Top of the Mountain? Sollte doch mit LV301 160/160 gut fahren lassen, oder? Zumindest im Video sah es so aus...


----------



## M_R (1. August 2013)

Am 12.08. hol ich morgens mein Leihrad und wollte dann ganz gemütlich in den Park einsteigen. Wenn jemand Lust hat, einem Whistler-Neuling ein bisschen was zu zeigen würd ich mich freuen, wenn man sich irgendwo trifft. 
13. - 15. geht bei mir hauptsächlich vormittags was, nachmittags "arbeiten".
16. ist die Max4-Lesson gebucht, evtl. im Anschluss Top of the World.
17. komplett zum fahren, danach hab ich noch nicht so wirklich nen Plan. 
Muss mal schauen ob ich die Mietdauer des Leihbikes evtl. splitten kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (1. August 2013)

Schade, am 16.Top of the World (was ich natürlich meinte, mit "mountain") hätte ich mich gerne angeschlossen. Da ich aber an dem Tag erst von Seattle aus anreise bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich dann überhaupt noch zum Fahren komme..


----------



## M_R (1. August 2013)

Am 17. ist der Redbull Joyride. Deshalb hab ich den 16. gewählt. Da sind zwar WhipOff-Championships aber evtl. schafft man das auch mit Guide mal vorbeizuschauen.


----------



## bergnah! (1. August 2013)

luxuzz, ich bleib bei meiner aussage, ich warne aber gleich mal vor, war verletzungsbedingt dieses jahr noch net biken. hoffe mal dieses oder nächstes WE mal wieder ins Gelände zu kommen. DH Bike + Straße macht mittlerweile kein bock mehr.


----------



## Triple F (1. August 2013)

Flo, bei ToW wäre ich gerne dabei. Werde mir in Whistler ein Flatline mieten (oder weiß jmd, ob ein Verleih ein Nomad im Programm hat?)


----------



## numinisflo (1. August 2013)

Triple F schrieb:


> Flo, bei ToW wäre ich gerne dabei. Werde mir in Whistler ein Flatline mieten (oder weiß jmd, ob ein Verleih ein Nomad im Programm hat?)



Flatline & andere Rockys bekommst du bei Summit.
Santa V10 konnte man beim Shop gegenüber der Gondel, linker Hand vom Longhorn leihen.
Nomads gabs beim Shop auf dem Markplatz im Village, gegenüber vom kleinen Supermarkt und Liquor Store. Irgendwie fallen mir heute die Namen der Shops nicht mehr ein.
Norco gibts bei Fanatik.


----------



## Triple F (1. August 2013)

Klasse, danke .  Werde dort mal via Gmaps suchen.
Das V10 hatte ich auch gesehen, ist für mich aber too much.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (1. August 2013)

@FfF: Wann würdest du ToW fahren wollen?


----------



## numinisflo (1. August 2013)

Wenn ich jetzt hier noch ein paar Mal über Whistler und ToW nachdenken muss dann wird bald der nächste Trip gebucht. Wollt ihr dafür ursächlich zur Verantwortung gezogen werden???


----------



## DaveDaRocka (1. August 2013)

Luxuzz: 8.8 - 7.9.
Triple F: 18.8 - 21.8 [Übernachtung @ Whistler Riverside Resort]
Flo: 16.-20.8
M_R: 12.8. - 20.8.
Hacklschorsch: 23.-25.08. (24.8.Top of Mountain)
MightyMike: 1.8. - 12.8.
Schloeger: 2.9. - 9.9.
bergnah!: 28.+29.08.
Davedarocka: 07.08.13 - 11.05.14 ( also ich hänge immer so in der gegend und an der sunshine coast rum, wenn jemand bock hat komm ich einfach kurz hochgedüst, da bist gleich oben...)


----------



## Triple F (1. August 2013)

Dave, das ist doch vllt etwas übertrieben, oder 
 @Flo-mit-W
Vllt nicht gearde am ersten Tag, d.h. 19. oder 20. würde bei mir passen. Falls Du so lange warten kannst, können wir ja den 19. ins Auge fassen. @M_R Bist du dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exscade- (1. August 2013)

Oha, hab das mir mal den Thread durchgelesen und muss sagen sehr interessant, glaube ich sollte schon heute mit dem Sparen anfangen um die Semesterferien angemessen verbringen zu können 
 @numinisflo ja sollten sie, definitiv


----------



## M_R (2. August 2013)

Triple F schrieb:


> Dave, das ist doch vllt etwas übertrieben, oder
> @Flo-mit-W
> Vllt nicht gearde am ersten Tag, d.h. 19. oder 20. würde bei mir passen. Falls Du so lange warten kannst, können wir ja den 19. ins Auge fassen. @M_R Bist du dabei?



Ich sag mal pauschal zu, dann fahr ich den ToW zur Not ein zweites Mal. 

Noch ne andere Frage: Ist einer von euch zufällig als Volunteer während Crankworx unterwegs?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (2. August 2013)

@triple_f: 19.8. ToW fände Ich gut


----------



## Triple F (2. August 2013)

Dann fassen wir den 19. ins Auge


----------



## Fitschi1992 (3. August 2013)

Ich klink mich einfach mal ein! Bin von 05.08-24.08 in Whistler. Meine Jungs sind schon seit 2 Wochen drüben. Vlt sieht man sich!


----------



## Flo-mit-W (4. August 2013)

Nebenbei: Bevor ich in whistler bin, bin ich vom 12.-16. August in Vancouver. In BC soll es ja allgmein gute Trails überall geben. Hat da jemand von euch ne Ahnung? Vielleicht ist ja auch jemand dann dort. Oder weiß wohin man sich wenden kann... Weil selbst wenn man ne Info hat, alleine fahren, gerade im Ausland, is ja nich so geil....


----------



## Fitschi1992 (4. August 2013)

Würde mal sagen Facebook adden und dadrüber sich zusammen schreiben! Andere Möglichgkeit (die günstig ist) wird sich nicht finden. Meine Freunde sind schon seit 24. Juli dort und meinten man sollte (radtechnisch) sofort nach Whistler kommen, da es sich so sehr lohnen wird. Ich befolge diesen rat und werde sobald ich gelandet bin mit dem Bus (pacific ocean WHistler Express) nach Whistler fahren. Die fahrt wird 2,5h dauern. Dann mit dem Taxi ins Staff house das eine sehr günstige Unterkunft ist. 

Fals jemand Interesse hat addet mich bei Facebook, wir sind 5 Mann die bis 24.8 drüben sind. Unter den Namen Alexander Wiesmann wird man mich finden.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (4. August 2013)

Sorry, bin nicht bei facebook. Und da ich die Reise nicht alleine plane sind meine Daten soweit fest. Bin vom 12-16. in Vancouver...


----------



## Fitschi1992 (4. August 2013)

Ist doch in Ordnung. Dann sieht man sich ja vlt dann dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaveDaRocka (5. August 2013)

ich werd ja auch da drüben arbeiten oder mich mal inner farm einmisten... dienstag gehts endlich los


----------



## bergnah! (5. August 2013)

war online am rentalbike schauen, irgendwie kann ich mich net entscheiden. Tips?


----------



## M_R (5. August 2013)

Ich hab über die Bikepark-HP reserviert. Nicht unbedingt das günstigste (keine Ahnung was die anderen wirklich m Ende verlangen) aber für mich direkt am Hotel, Damage-Waiver günstig dabei und Protektoren inklusive (wenn man es braucht). 
Und zudem einfach per Telefon (in Englisch) zu buchen. Kreditkarte ist allerdings notwendig.
Edit:
Laut Homepage wird's das Giant Glory, scheint ja das Standard Park Bike zu sein.


----------



## Triple F (6. August 2013)

MightyMike: 1.8. - 12.8.
Fitschi1992: 5.8-24.08
Luxuzz: 8.8 - 7.9.
Davedarocka: 07.08.13 - 11.05.14 ( also ich hänge immer so in der gegend rum...)
M_R: 12.8. - 20.8.
Flo-mit-W: 16.-20.8
Triple F: 18.8 - 21.8 [Übernachtung @ Whistler Riverside Resort]
Hacklschorsch: 23.-25.08. (24.8.Top of Mountain)
bergnah!: 28.+29.08.
Schloeger: 2.9. - 9.9.


Ich hab mal den Fitschi aufgenommen und die Daten nach Ankunft sortiert.

 @bergnah!

Ich überlege auch noch... Werde mir wohl ein RM Flatline bei Summit mieten. SC Nomad oder Speci Enduro EVO habe ich keines gefunden.. anyone?


----------



## Fitschi1992 (6. August 2013)

Soeben in Vancouver gelandet. Grüße aus Kanada und vlt sieht man sich ja in whistler. Mein bis fährt in 2,5h nach whistler.


----------



## Wasnhierlos (6. August 2013)

Triple F schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch noch... Werde mir wohl ein RM Flatline bei Summit mieten. SC Nomad oder Speci Enduro EVO habe ich keines gefunden.. anyone?



Speci Enduros gibts beim Fanatyk. 99$ fürs Evo und 69$ fürs Comp+29$versicherung+Tax. Pro Tag natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (6. August 2013)

Btw die Umfrage ist Mist.
2008: 2 Monate Whistler inkl. Sprachenschule! und Unternehmungen ~4500â¬ (Gesamtausgabe am Ende)
2013: 1 Monat Whistler (4 Wochen Schule) + 1 Monat Vancouver (2 Wochen intensiv) Fixkosten von 3000â¬ + Nebenausgaben.

Ich weiÃ ja nicht was ihr fÃ¼r 10.000â¬ so macht..


----------



## firefix (6. August 2013)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Nomads gabs beim Shop auf dem Markplatz im Village, gegenüber vom kleinen Supermarkt und Liquor Store. Irgendwie fallen mir heute die Namen der Shops nicht mehr .



Meinst du Evolution.


----------



## firefix (6. August 2013)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr für 10.000 so macht..


10.000$ hier zu versenken ist bedauerlicher weise nun nicht das Problem. Wenn du ein neues Fahrrad brauchst geht das erschreckent schnell.


----------



## flyingcruiser (6. August 2013)

Na die Rechnung ist ja wohl sinnfrei.


----------



## ALB_rider (6. August 2013)

Fitschi1992 schrieb:


> Dann mit dem Taxi ins Staff house das eine sehr günstige Unterkunft ist.


Wie viel kostets dort?
Und hast du einen Link dazu, finde nichts wo man reservieren kann.
Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Wasnhierlos (7. August 2013)

Als Nicht-Mitarbeiter von Blackcomb kann man nicht reservieren. Mindestens 14Tage buchen.

http://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/employment/staff-housing-and-registration/2013-summer-rates.aspx

Frag sonst mal an wie die Häuser zurzeit belegt sind. Zu Crankworx könnts wohl voller werden. Ansonsten eigentlich kein Problem im Sommer.


----------



## caribooyj (7. August 2013)

Whistler ist natürlich einmalig, aber vergesst auch das Hinterland nicht... z.B.: 5 Stunden noerdlich von Whistler: Williams Lake


----------



## Flo-mit-W (8. August 2013)

Uiiiiii. Sind die Bilder jetzt von dir oder hast du das gefunden?


----------



## caribooyj (8. August 2013)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Uiiiiii. Sind die Bilder jetzt von dir oder hast du das gefunden?



Bin ich (der oben mit dem TR250). Ist bei mir in der Nähe, bekannter Trail der schon in etlichen Filmen zu sehen war.


----------



## bergnah! (8. August 2013)

so. bike is gebucht. am 29.8. gehts den vormittag über 4 stunden schreddern.. sind ja leider nur auf der durchreise, aber wenigstens den halben tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingcruiser (8. August 2013)

bis mittag ist meist nichts los. noch dazu unter der woche.


----------



## Fitschi1992 (11. August 2013)

Also ich bin raus. Hab mir heute bei der a-line die Bänder in der linken Schulter gerissen. Werd am Lost Lake oder Alta See rumliegen.


----------



## Triple F (11. August 2013)

Oha....  Verdammt! Gute Besserung von mir, hoffe dir geht's bald wieder besser!


----------



## FrozenSmoke (11. August 2013)

So in circa. 5 Tagen isses bei mir auch endlich wieder soweit und ich erreiche (wieder) Whistler 
Wäre klasse wenn sich Anschluss finden würde, da "die letzten" bereits abgereist sind  Wie ist es denn momentan so? Wsl. recht stressig nehme ich an?


----------



## MightyMike (11. August 2013)

Fitschi1992 schrieb:


> Also ich bin raus. Hab mir heute bei der a-line die Bänder in der linken Schulter gerissen. Werd am Lost Lake oder Alta See rumliegen.



Alta Lake - Lakeside Park ist gut zum Chillen, war ich vorgestern. Von Village auch zu fuss in ca. 25 min zu erreichen


----------



## Fitschi1992 (11. August 2013)

Stressig ist es gar nicht. Sind echt viele deutsche da. Sind zu 15. die a-line geschrubbt.  Ich Knall mich heut bisschen weg.  also wer mich sucht-> garfinkels haha


----------



## FrozenSmoke (11. August 2013)

Haha gut zu hören! Garfinkels ist klasse auch wenn ich da nie unter 100$ pto Abend rausgekommen bin 
Klingt ja cool, dann meld ich mich sobald ich Whistler erreiche  bin momentan noch in Kalifornien und werde die Tage die restlichen 1500 km in Angriff nehmen. Bis denne,
Felix


----------



## Fitschi1992 (11. August 2013)

Hahaha halt dir schon mal nächsten Freitag frei. "Arrival" promo danach aftershowparty im garfinkels für 5$! Braucht jemand einen Season Pass?


----------



## luxuzz (11. August 2013)

Mein Lieblingsladen ist auch das Garfienkels.
Wollen wir uns die Tage mal direkt treffen?

Ich konnte gestern genau 1x fahren, danach sind mir die Kettenblattschrauben flöten gegangen und ganz beschi** Whistler hat meine Größe nicht -.-" Entweder small oder large und beide passen nicht, also large genommen und nochmal mit Kabelbindern gesichert weil sie klappern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitschi1992 (13. August 2013)

Ich hab zwei Räder dabei, kannst ja meine kettenblattschrauben von meinem Hartail haben .


----------



## Triple F (13. August 2013)

War von euch jmd bei Crankworx dabei?


----------



## Fitschi1992 (13. August 2013)

Mitgefahren net, aber zugeschaut. Speed and style. Morgen geht's ja erst weiter.


----------



## M_R (13. August 2013)

So, gestern gut angekommen, heute die ersten Runden gedreht und noch alles heile. Und ein paar Tage folgen noch. 
Morgen erst mal Crankworx als Volunteer aushelfen. An nem Rennen nehm ich nicht teil.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (13. August 2013)

Grade angekommen und es fühlt sich klasse an wieder dabei zu sein 
Unterwegs auf nem Banshee Legend mit Dorado und dem quietschbuntem D3. Quatscht mich einfach an wenn ihr mich seht! 
 @fitschi Garfinkels am Freitag klingt super antworte mir doch mal auf die PN 
Samstag ist bei uns wsl. Houseparty da könnte ich bestimmt auch Leute einladen muss aber nochmal genaueres in Erfahrung bringen


----------



## Fitschi1992 (13. August 2013)

Ich hab leider nichts in meinem Posteingang. Gut, vlt sieht man sich morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (13. August 2013)

Komme Freitag auch da an. War noch nie dort... Aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja Abends in dem Laden?


----------



## luxuzz (13. August 2013)

Garfienkels klingt nicht schlecht, ich musste heute erstmal einen Ruhetag einlegen, nachdem mir meine Handschuhe geklaut worden sind hab ich mich am selben Tag hingepackt und mir die Hand aufgerissen. Morgen gehts aber wieder weiter! 
Irgendwie muss man ja die 670$ für den Season Pass reinholen 

Ich fands ne schweinerei, das Speed & Style einfach von 5pm auf 1-3pm verschoben worden ist, ohne dies kund zu tun... Um 5pm standen alle Leute da, aber es war bereits gelaufen. Die Organisation ist dieses Jahr allg. sehr schlecht im Vergleich zu 2008


----------



## Fitschi1992 (14. August 2013)

Das mit dem speed&style war schon Mies. Wer ist heute am Olympic plaza und schaut mit go pro diaries? Ich bin vor Ort und morgen lieg ich wieder am Alta lake.


----------



## wogru (16. August 2013)

Fitschi1992 schrieb:


> Das mit dem speed&style war schon Mies. Wer ist heute am Olympic plaza und schaut mit go pro diaries? Ich bin vor Ort und morgen lieg ich wieder am Alta lake.


So langweilig beim Festival oder ist es im Park einfach zu voll um zu fahren ?? Vieleleicht sollte ich meine Pläne fürs nächste Jahr dann noch einmal überdenken.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (16. August 2013)

Hey

Wie sieht es momentan in den Bergen aus? Lohnt es sich gleich ne "extended play" (halbtages?) KArte zu besorgen? Denke ich bin gegen Mittag da...
Oder besser gleich ne 3 Tages-Karte nehmen? Bin bis Dienstag oben, Montag ToW, morgen natürlich Joyride gucken...

Wäre dankbar für Tips. Bin allein unterwegs und hab NULL Plan wie dort läuft


----------



## luxuzz (17. August 2013)

Das mit dem Mies meint er, weil das Speed&Style wortlos verschoben worden ist, um 4! Stunden nach vorne. Gestern war dafür der Teva Trick Contest sehr nice, leider fällt heute sowie morgen das Joyride wohl voll ins Wasser.  Mal gucken was und wie sie das ganze händeln.

Das Wetter sagt:
Heute ergiebiger Dauerregen
Morgen Regenschauer 
Montag bis Mittags Regen danach Sonne

Alles danach, selbst schon Montag ist reine Spekulation

Meine Fotos vom Teva Best Trick Contest:MTB oder auf meiner offiziellen Seite [werden aber nur von Zeit zu Zeit hochgeladen und nicht alle auf einmal] - Facebook
oder Homepage


----------



## DaveDaRocka (25. August 2013)

häng grad an der coast rum, hab hier ma n kleines video vom mach chicken gemacht =


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30838


----------



## Flo-mit-W (25. August 2013)

Haha, das Rad kommt mir bekannt vor. Ihr wart auch am vergangenen Wochenende in Whistler? So viele NS-Bikes in der Farbe waren dort nicht unterwegs


----------



## DaveDaRocka (25. August 2013)

jo waren wir!


----------



## bergnah! (27. August 2013)

Grad in banff am chillen, übermorgen dann in whistler aufschlagen. Werd mich da mit der kamera irgendwo hinhauen und dann am tag drauf selbst fahren. Freu mich schon auf mein Giant Glory.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (27. August 2013)

Wenn mich einer sieht, einfach ansprechen. Bin meistens ab 13h im Bikepark
Weiss blaues Rocky Mountain RMX - bin da der einzige.

Btw: Es ist gerade absolut leer um 13h am Mittwoch konnte ich direkt zum Lift durchlaufen


----------



## bergnah! (27. August 2013)

Dann hoff ich doch am donnerstag vormittag gemütlich für mich fahren zu können. Oder du kannst dich aufraffen um 10 am lift zu stehen. :-D


----------



## Triple F (27. August 2013)

Das habe ich dann wohl auch gesehen ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem SGP311 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaveDaRocka (27. August 2013)

ich komme am donnerstag nach whistler hoch!  werd in dem UBC Hostel sein... oder weiß wer von euch ne billigere unterkunft`?


----------



## luxuzz (28. August 2013)

Ich hab immer von 9-12h schule - Also frühstens 12:30h am Lift 
Sofern es morgen regnet fällt die Exkursion aus und ich bin biken, ebenso Donnerstag.
Andernfalls erst Nachmittags ab ca 16h.


----------



## luxuzz (29. August 2013)

Ok - I'm out.
Mir hats heute nach InDeep auf Canadian Open die Gabel abgerissen...


----------



## bergnah! (29. August 2013)

oh mist. und ersatz oder mietbike?

des is ja echt assi, kommste in whistler an und an genau den beiden tage schüttets.

egal. auch wenns pisst bin ich morgen früh am lift.

die veranstaltung heut war ja krass. was die teils für outfits anhatten und dann auchnoch ohne Kette. echt krass was hier abgeht.

hab ich dich heut ca 16 uhr evtl. in der Panorama Ridge gesehen? hattest ne dunkle Cappie auf?

sind in selbiger straße im Haus Landsberg, evtl interessant für DaveDaRocka, ca 160$ die Nacht


----------



## luxuzz (29. August 2013)

Ich war heute oben - ist zwar kacke aber fast alles farbar. 
Hab zwar ne dunkle Cappy war aber nicht im Panorama Ridge 
Sofern du mich meinst.

Mietbike kostet hier einfach mal 100$ pro Tag -.-" 
Ich gehe morgen zu Summit Sport die schmeißen bald ihre Rental Bikes raus, ebenso nen Sale von 2012 Rockys. Vielleicht finde ich ja etwas günstiges... -.-

Finde es enorm, dass hier ne Fox 40 RC2 von 2014 nur 1499$ kostet...


----------



## bergnah! (29. August 2013)

krass. dafür hab ich mir heut n nettens kona angeschaut. gebraucht, aber gut in schuss. bekommste ja ab 1200 mäuse die bikes. bei dem Dollarkurs sollts noch schmackhafter sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (29. August 2013)

Hab mein Händler daheim erstmal ne Anfrage gestellt.
Derzeit gibts nen Slayer 70 für 2500 Dollar, eigl will ich nur den Rahmen 
Mich interessiert es doch iwi sehr was so ein Rental Trek 9.9 kostet^^


----------



## Wasnhierlos (29. August 2013)

Wenn du die Fox 40 ausm Summit meinst und ich mich richtig erinnere, sollte es nur das das 13er RC2 Model sein. Kann mich aber auch irren. Ich war da seit 1 Monat schon nicht mehr drin.


----------



## bergnah! (29. August 2013)

krass. ich weis warum ich singlecrone net so mag..

geh hin und schau.. is eh pisswetter.


----------



## luxuzz (29. August 2013)

nope ist sein den Crankworx die 2014er Version 
Wäre aber die einzige halbwegs sinnvolle Möglichkeit die mir einfällt.


----------



## bergnah! (30. August 2013)

krasse schlammschlacht heut. war dennoch geil, viele strecken brauchen aber dringend nen shape


----------



## DaveDaRocka (30. August 2013)

bin grad im UBC hostel... 25$ die nacht, was willste mehr... sogar mit hot tub! :-D
morgen bin ich auch auf der strecke, einfach den mitm NS soda und der durolux drin anreden, auch gut erkennbar am roten lenker 

EDIT: und hier geht noch schön party in der lobby... bier erlaubt, findet man(n) hier auchnich überall^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebblo (3. September 2013)

Das billigste ist glaub ich wenn man sich nen Raum in einer Wg nimmt, zahl pro Nacht 18$ hab ein großes Zimmer Küche Bad etc.
lieg die letzten Wochen hauptsächlich aufm Sofa nachdem ich einer Dame ausweichen musste die mitten auf der Strecke ne Pause macht -> Brust&-Schlüsselbein gebrochen..
hoff mal das ichs nochmal aufs rad pack bevors wieder heimgeht:-Y

Die Preise in der Umfrage sind auch krass übertrieben also ich bin jetzt seit 4 Monaten da und hab insgesamt vllt 5,5k$ ausgegeben wovon der großteil fürs demo 8 draufging was gerade einstaubt


----------



## flyingcruiser (3. September 2013)

zeitig buchen geht auch. wir hatten zu sechst eine lodge für etwa 130$/nacht.


----------



## firefix (4. September 2013)

sebblo schrieb:


> Die Preise in der Umfrage sind auch krass übertrieben also ich bin jetzt seit 4 Monaten da und hab insgesamt vllt 5,5k$ ausgegeben wovon der großteil fürs demo 8 draufging was gerade einstaubt



Wie machst du das denn? Ich hab in 3 Monaten wahrscheinlich schon mehr als 1500 nur für essen und trinken usw. ausgegeben. Wenn ich noch Flug, Miete + Ersatzteile hinzurechne bin ich schon bald bei 5,5k$ ohne das Demo.


----------



## sebblo (4. September 2013)

Hab 2 monate auf na farm gewohnt, morgens gearbeitet mittags geheizt und dafür nen schlafplatz und alles an essen bekommen was ich wollte.


----------



## bergnah! (6. September 2013)

wieder in deutschland, schee wars.


----------



## sebblo (6. September 2013)

Hat schonmal jemand sein gebraucht gekauftes Dh bike aus Kanada mit nach Deutschland genommen?
Eigentlich müsste ich es ja am Zoll anmelden und 15% Zahlen oder?
Falls ich einfach durchlauf und Kontrolliert werden sollte droht auch noch ne saftige Strafe richtig?!
Klappt das noch mit Tretlager ausbauen damit man nur 5% für Fahrradteile zahlen muss?


----------



## Ischi (6. September 2013)

Hallo,

da hier ja relativ viel los zu sein scheint, frage ich einfach mal hier. Wir wollen nächstes Jahr für 4 Wochen nach Kanada (Vancouver, Whistler, Rundreise in BC). Fragt sich nur wann. Whistler macht ja Mitte Mai auf, die anderen Bikeparks (Sunpeaks, Silverstar,...) erst im Juli bis August. Juli und August sind aber auch die teuersten Monate.
Was ist die beste Reisezeit, abseits der "teuren" Monate?
-Juni/Anfang Juli, eventuell noch Schnee auf den Gipfeln?
-Mitte August/September, schon wieder zu kalt?
Ich habe gelesen, dass man auch viel Shutteln kann, ist man unbedingt auf die Lifte angewiesen (von Whistler jetzt mal abgesehen).

Vielleicht ist ja jemand der Kanda Wetterexperte


----------



## caribooyj (6. September 2013)

Ischi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Vielleicht ist ja jemand der Kanda Wetterexperte



Yes, that's me!
Also wenn Du die Wahl hast dann wuerde ich auf alle Faelle sagen spaet August/Anfang September. Keine Muecken; die Reisezeit geht zu Ende hier, also weniger los im Bikepark und auf den Strassen; kaeltere Nächte und meistens sonnige und warme Tage. Einfach ideal... so wie im Moment, +18 Grad, blauer Himmel, leichte brise, ich sollte raus zum biken  

Und wenn Du bereit bist ein paar Stunden noerdlich von Whistler zu reisen, dann check aus:
www.ridethecariboo.ca
oder weiter im Norden (Burns Lake, Smitthers):
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Characters-5-Kevin-Eskelin-The-Enabler-2013.html

Habe etliche Fotos in meinen Alben hier auf MTB-News.

Gruesse aus Williams Lake!
Tom


----------



## firefix (6. September 2013)

sebblo schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand sein gebraucht gekauftes Dh bike aus Kanada mit nach Deutschland genommen?
> Eigentlich müsste ich es ja am Zoll anmelden und 15% Zahlen oder?



Ja hab ich. Brauchst keine unnütze Ausgaben in D zahlen.


----------



## flyingcruiser (7. September 2013)

sebblo schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand sein gebraucht gekauftes Dh bike aus Kanada mit nach Deutschland genommen?
> Eigentlich müsste ich es ja am Zoll anmelden und 15% Zahlen oder?
> Falls ich einfach durchlauf und Kontrolliert werden sollte droht auch noch ne saftige Strafe richtig?!
> Klappt das noch mit Tretlager ausbauen damit man nur 5% für Fahrradteile zahlen muss?



Voranmelden musst du nichts, nur eben zum Schalter geben und dort anmelden und Zoll zahlen. Das sind bei Rädern 15% Zoll + 19% EUSt. Wenn Du keine Rechnung hast, zahlst du im schlimmsten Fall einen geschätzten Betrag, der entsprechend höher liegen kann. Von gefakten Rechnungen ist abzuraten. "Abnutzung" und "Wertminderung" sind dem Zoll ein Fremdwort. Nichts musst du bezahlen, wenn Du Deinen Wohnort verlegst, was bei mehr als einem Jahr gegeben ist. Der Ausbau des Tretlagers bringt nichts, solange die Einfuhr alle Teile enthält. Zahlst du nichts, begehst du entsprechend eine Steuerhinterziehung. Die Steuer musst du dann auf jeden Fall nachzahlen. 



Ischi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hier ja relativ viel los zu sein scheint, frage ich einfach mal hier. Wir wollen nächstes Jahr für 4 Wochen nach Kanada (Vancouver, Whistler, Rundreise in BC). Fragt sich nur wann. Whistler macht ja Mitte Mai auf, die anderen Bikeparks (Sunpeaks, Silverstar,...) erst im Juli bis August. Juli und August sind aber auch die teuersten Monate.
> Was ist die beste Reisezeit, abseits der "teuren" Monate?
> ...



Was die Northshore angeht, kann man keine genauen Vorhersagen treffen. Die letzten beiden Jahre waren überdurchschnittlich sonnig und warm. Nach März und bis Ende Oktober sind so durchaus schöne Tage möglich, so fahre ich fast das ganze Jahr durch weil die Temperaturen selten unter null fallen. Auch ändert sich das Wetter recht schnell, aus einer Vorhersage von Regen kann durchaus angenehm warmes und trockenes Wetter werden. Empfehlen kann ich den Juli, überaus großen Andrang gab es in Whistler auch am Wochenende nicht; die Northshore ist generell nicht überlaufen. Vermeiden würde ich die Zeit um Crankworx.
Im Juni dagegen können manche Trails, gerade die Garbanzo Zone in Whistler noch geschlossen sein oder nur eingeschränkt befahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (7. September 2013)

Hmm, blöde Frage: wenn du ein bike mit zurück nimmst, woher wissen die, dass du es nicht auch mit hin genommen hast (abgesehen davon, dass die Taschen da oben arsch teuer sind)? 
Hatte meins hin und zurück genommen und es hat kein Schwein interessiert...

Zur Reisezeit: mir hatten die Kanadier gesagt, August ist optimal, Juli auch gut. Daher auch die Preise. Klar ist bei. Crankworx alles voller und teurer, aber die Stimmung und Action, gerade am letzten WE lohnt echt! Und danach wird es schlagartig ruhiger im Park. 
Für Preise der Unterkünfte allgemein auch andere Events berücksichtigen, wie zum Beispiel Iron man


----------



## flyingcruiser (7. September 2013)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Hmm, blöde Frage: wenn du ein bike mit zurück nimmst, woher wissen die, dass du es nicht auch mit hin genommen hast (abgesehen davon, dass die Taschen da oben arsch teuer sind)?
> Hatte meins hin und zurück genommen und es hat kein Schwein interessiert...



rahmennummern kann man recht einfach abgleichen - bei elektronikartikeln zwar noch einfacher, aber wissen werden sie es natürlich nicht. wer jetzt genau in der nachweispflicht ist, kann ich nicht sagen - eine straftat begeht man entsprechend bei der nicht gemeldeten einfuhr so oder so. und die wird natürlich richtig teuer (steuer) und zieht mmn einen eintrag ins führungszeugnis nach sich (steuervergehen).
wenn du einen typisch deutschen versender durch die gegend transportierst, ist es sicher noch weniger von belang, ansonsten sicherheitshalber die rechnung mit nehmen.
der zoll sagt dazu:



> Bei der Mitnahme von wertvollen persönlichen Gegenständen (z.B. Sportgeräte, Kameraausrüstung, Computer, Schmuck) empfiehlt es sich zur Vermeidung von Zweifeln über die Herkunft der Gegenstände und einer damit verbundenen Abgabenerhebung bei der Rückreise, einen Nachweis vorzulegen.
> Dazu sollten Sie sich vor der Ausreise bei der Zollstelle einen sogenannten "Nämlichkeitsnachweis" (= Nachweis, dass der nämliche wertvolle persönliche Gegenstand zurückgebracht wird) ausstellen lassen.
> 
> Als Nämlichkeitsnachweis dient das Auskunftsblatt INF 3 für Rückwaren (Formular 0329 - nur im Vordruckhandel erhältlich) oder die Vereinfachte Nämlichkeitsbescheinigung im Reiseverkehr (Formular 0330 - nur für die Wiedereinreise nach Deutschland). Das Auskunftsblatt INF 3 oder die Vereinfachte Nämlichkeitsbescheinigung im Reiseverkehr wird vor der Ausreise bei jeder Zollstelle unter Vorführung der Waren ausgestellt.
> ...



http://www.zoll.de/DE/Privatpersonen/Reisen/Rueckkehr-aus-einem-Nicht-EU-Staat/Zoll-und-Steuern/Rueckwaren/rueckwaren_node.html
Ich schließe mal daraus, dass eine Rechnung entsprechend ausreicht.


----------



## luxuzz (7. September 2013)

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, strafbar macht man sich offiziell, aber keiner fragt dich wenn man sieht dass das Rad mehr als nur einmal durch die Gegend geschoben worden ist.
Bei mir wurde bislang noch nie in mein Fahrradkarton geguckt, obwohl jedes Mal ganz groß "Rocky Mountain" draufsteht..


----------



## flyingcruiser (7. September 2013)

Wenn du vom Zoll routinemäßig ausgewählt wirst, werden die Fragen kommen. Für welche Tür Du dich entscheidest, ist deine Sache. Aber du musst mit den Konsequenzen leben können, egal welche es sind.


----------



## luxuzz (7. September 2013)

So ist es und wenn sollte mal mit der richtigen Art und Weise reagieren. Denn erst wenn ihn etwas verdächtig vorkommt und zu 90% ist das einfach das Verhalten des jeweiligen haken sie genauer nach. Am Ende ist es jedem selbst überlassen und man kann lediglich das sagen, was man selber machen würde. Ob das für jemand anderen auch der richtige oder optimale Weg ist ne ganz andere Frage.

Habe bereits als Sammler von Flaschen einiges mitgenommen, da ich es nicht einsehe eine Steuer + mwst für etwas zu bezahlen was ich garnicht konsumieren werde. Offen und zuvorkommend sein, dass ist oftmals die beste Lösung


----------



## Flo-mit-W (7. September 2013)

Ach so, reingeschaut in die Tasche haben sie, aber ich glaube das waren die Amis beim Rückflug. Lag dieser Zettel drin... Aber mit dem Deutschen Zoll hat das ja eh nichts zu tun


----------



## sebblo (8. September 2013)

Puh also eigentlich wollte ich einfach durchlaufen und falls sie was  gesagt hätten hätte ich einfach gesagt, dass es gebraucht ist (sieht  man) und ich dachte das es kostenlos wäre. Aber da unwissenheit nicht  vor Strafe schützt und einen ein eintrag ins Führungszeugnis kann ich  mir auf keinen Fall erlauben, werd ichs wohl lieber vorher verkaufen:/
Danke für die Hilfe
Gruß


----------



## ALB_rider (8. September 2013)

Wie sind eigentlich die Preise für Komplettbikes bzw. Rahmensets in BC?
Sind die Räder von Norco, Knolly, Rocky,banshee etc.  dort wirklich so viel günstiger?
Gebraucht sollten die Preise bei der Menge an Bikes und Bikern auch sehr fair sein?

Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## caribooyj (8. September 2013)

Da ich die Preise in Deutschland nicht kenne, kann ich Dir Frage so leider nicht beantworten... Aber, wenn Du Preisvergleiche anstellst, dann bedenke, dass die meisten Händler ziemlich gute Rabatte geben und man nur in den wenigsten Faellen "Full Retail" bezahlt. Ausserdem sind hier alle Preise immer ohne Mehrwertsteuer angegeben, es kommen also nochmals 13% GST/PST dazu. Bei gebrauchten spart man sich die Steuer und es gibt viele gute gebrauchte bikes. 

Nur ein Beispiel, mein bike:
Transition Carbon Covert Rahmen mit Dämpfer:
Deutschland: Euro 2,500.00 (Deal! 13 % Rabatt, online shop)
Canada: Can-$ 2,800.00 = Euro 2,043.00 + 13%Tax = Euro 2,350.00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (10. September 2013)

morgen geht es endlich los 
taschen sind gepackt, hoffentlich sieht man sich in williams Lake caribooyj..schreib dir nochmal auf die email zurück wenn wir in vancouver sind 

!!!!


----------



## Flo-mit-W (10. September 2013)

Wer von euch ist denn MOMENTAN (oder in absehbarer Zeit) in Whistler und bald wieder in Deutschland?
Mann, ich BENEIDE euch so sehr!! Hier ist es kalt und grau und nass. Wollte gestern wetter checken und die App stand noch auf Whistler. Die ganze Woche Sonne, gegen Ende 28Grad????


----------



## Tribal84 (10. September 2013)

ab Samstag in whistler und Anfang Oktober zurück


----------



## Flo-mit-W (10. September 2013)

Vielleicht könnte mir von euch ja jemand nen winzig kleinen Gefallen tun und mir aus dem Demo Center nen Sticker mitbringen. Diese ca 10x20 großen "whistler blckcomb" oer so die für 2,49 an der Kasse sind. Hab mir den aufs Auto gemacht und 2 Tage später ist der Motor verreckt. Kann aber nicht am Auto gelegen haben, weshalb es schön wäre den wieder zu haben.
Das wäre super!


----------



## Fitschi1992 (10. September 2013)

Oh man... Das Wetter muss ja total geil sein! War Sonntag am geiskopf, einfach eine Katastrophe was das für Strecken sind.  da möchte man am liebsten wieder zurück.


----------



## sebblo (11. September 2013)

Knochen wieder verheilt und Wetter ist fantastisch und der Park ist unter der Woche fast leer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergnah! (15. September 2013)

whistler war selbst bei dem pisswetter geiler fahrbar als hier die trockenen strecken. man wird da schon etwas verwöhnt..


----------



## FrozenSmoke (15. September 2013)

Was ich in Deutschland vermisse ist auch die lockere Art wenn es ums Trailbauen geht. Wo man auch hingeht irgendwo findet man immer gebaute Stunts im Wald. So hat es einfach viel mehr Bock gemacht auf Entdeckungstour zu gehen. Aber naja, wenn bei uns in Bayern weiterhin fröhlich CSU gewählt wird wird sich das bestimmt sehr bald ändern


----------



## DaveDaRocka (15. September 2013)

ich hab jetzt mal in vancouver für 2 monate ne wohnung, bin grad auf jobsuche...  wenn wer mal lust aufn bierchen im cambie pub oder so hat, gerne


----------



## Tribal84 (16. September 2013)

sitz gerade in Camper und bin leicht geflasht von whistler und top of the world...


----------



## firefix (16. September 2013)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> sitz gerade in Camper und bin leicht geflasht von whistler und top of the world...



Must dir  mal ToW-Khyber Pass und die anderen Trails runter nach Function Junction angucken wenn du auf technisch Trails stehst.


----------



## sebblo (17. September 2013)

jemand bei bliss n eso im garfinkels heut abend anzutreffen?


----------



## luxuzz (18. September 2013)

DaveDaRocka schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt mal in vancouver für 2 monate ne wohnung, bin grad auf jobsuche...  wenn wer mal lust aufn bierchen im cambie pub oder so hat, gerne



War letztenn Dienstag im Cambie Pub zum Bier Pong 
Anspielung sollte genügen


----------



## DaveDaRocka (19. September 2013)

haha nice war ich auch luxuzz.. :- D 

hab aber nich mitgespielt... biste noch in van?
samstag legt DANNY BYRD auf 
ich kauf morgen tickets, also wenn eins willst 20 bucks kostet eins


----------



## Tribal84 (21. September 2013)

wer ist denn noch alles in whistler, wir sind dienstag bis samstag oder sonntag wieder dort (zu 90% wieder aufm riverside campingplatz)
evt mal jemand lust abends was zu machen oder nen feinen ride zu tätigen


----------



## luxuzz (22. September 2013)

DaveDaRocka schrieb:


> haha nice war ich auch luxuzz.. :- D
> 
> hab aber nich mitgespielt... biste noch in van?
> samstag legt DANNY BYRD auf
> ich kauf morgen tickets, also wenn eins willst 20 bucks kostet eins



SChreib mir doch ne PM du dussel - nun ist schon Samstag Abend^^
Bin Mo bis Mi in Seattle, aber noch bis 8. Oktober in Vancouver.
Meld dich einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaveDaRocka (23. September 2013)

naja, shit... :- D

muss ab jetzt sowieso arbeiten...


----------



## flyingcruiser (26. September 2013)

Billigheimer gibt es in Kanada selten, da es keine Versender gibt. Im Moment läuft gerade der Abverkauf der alten Modelle, da ist schon so manches Schnäppchen dabei. Das musst du aber vor Ort sehen. 
Zum Import:


flyingcruiser schrieb:


> Voranmelden musst du nichts, nur eben zum Schalter geben und dort anmelden und Zoll zahlen. Das sind bei Rädern 15% Zoll + 19% EUSt. Wenn Du keine Rechnung hast, zahlst du im schlimmsten Fall einen geschätzten Betrag, der entsprechend höher liegen kann. Von gefakten Rechnungen ist abzuraten. "Abnutzung" und "Wertminderung" sind dem Zoll ein Fremdwort. Nichts musst du bezahlen, wenn Du Deinen Wohnort verlegst, was bei mehr als einem Jahr gegeben ist. Der Ausbau des Tretlagers bringt nichts, solange die Einfuhr alle Teile enthält. Zahlst du nichts, begehst du entsprechend eine Steuerhinterziehung. Die Steuer musst du dann auf jeden Fall nachzahlen.


----------



## ALB_rider (27. September 2013)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Jobs in Whistler oder in BC generell aus?
Wie wahrscheinlich ist es dass man dort einen Job für eine Saison (3-4 Monate) eine Anstellung bekommt?
Und wie viel verdient man dort durchschnittlich?
VIele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Tribal84 (30. September 2013)

also wir haben mit vielen geredet die gerade work and travel machen, scheint super easy zu sein mit jobs..darfst dir halt nicht zu fein sein


----------



## ALB_rider (30. September 2013)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> also wir haben mit vielen geredet die gerade work and travel machen, scheint super easy zu sein mit jobs..darfst dir halt nicht zu fein sein



An dem solls nicht scheitern, bescheiden leben und hart arbeitenist kein Problem  
Wie sind die denn zu dem Job gekommen? Bzw. haben die direkt bei WHistler Blackcomb gearbeitet?

Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Tribal84 (30. September 2013)

sorry aber über den Bewerbungsweg haben wir sie nicht gefragt 

aber kannst bei blackcomp oder halt in restaurants oder imbiss usw usw


----------



## flyingcruiser (1. Oktober 2013)

--


----------



## flyingcruiser (1. Oktober 2013)

falsch angehangen, doofes telefon -.-


----------



## BenGLasT (3. Oktober 2013)

Schaut doch mal bei CaTrailRide vorbei, es gibt drei festgelegte Touren und Ihr habt die Option Eure ganz eigene Reise mit eigenen Maßstäben festzulegen!

www.ca-trailride.com
https://www.facebook.com/CaTrailRide?ref=hl

Cheers,
Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (4. Oktober 2013)

ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das alle im park arbeiten wollen und die bewerbungen sich da häufen.ich glaube nicht das es sooo einfach ist da zu arbeiten bzw. unter zu kommen.
ich hier jemand der die leserreise mit gemacht hat und etwas darüber sagen könnte?!

mfg


----------



## Fitschi1992 (5. Oktober 2013)

Da ist wohl dieser Thread etwas falsch? Heißt ja immerhin "Urlaub" und nicht Work and Travel Kanada. Frag einfach mal bei "fat tonys pizza".


----------



## shoq (9. Juni 2014)

Arbeit zu finden in Whistler ist relativ einfach. Du Solltest natürlich englisch sprechen ;-)! Zudem musste eben ein Work & Travel Visum beantragen. Für Blackcomb (den Bikepark) zu arbeiten, ist auch möglich, Lifties werden eigentlich über die ganze Sommersaison gesucht, allerdings rate ich euch eher in einem Restaurant zu arbeiten, da 1. sich die Zeiten zum Biken und arbeiten erzgänzen und 2. verdient ihr besser. Bei Blackcomb bekommt ihr zwar ein Saisonticket für den Bikepark dazu (Stand 2011, weiß nicht, ob das aktuell ist), aber Lohn ist unterirdisch! 

Für das Work-and-Travel Visum brauchste eben einen gültigen Reisepass, poliz. Führungszeugnis und einige andere Dokumente - einfach mal in Google eingeben, da findest du Hilfestellungen. War in 2011 auch für knapp 3 Monate in Whislter und habe auch das Visum beantragt. Wichtig ist, dass du das Visum am 1. Airport in Kanada, an dem du landest, zeigst. Die stempeln den ab. Von Schwarzarbeit rate ich ab, wenn die dich erwischen, kannste einen zukünftigen Aufenthalt in Kanada vergessen und ist seeeeehr teuer. 

Falls ihr kürzer rüber möchtet, kann ich euch www.traiv.net. 
Ist ein Reiseveranstalter, der sich *nur *auf *Gravity-Biker* konzentriert! Von Enduro bis Downhill - bieten auch Individualangebote an


----------



## bender83 (22. Oktober 2014)

Kurze Frage. Wir fliegen nächstes Jahr wieder mal nach Whistler. Bisher waren wir auf Rundreisen jeweils ein paar Tage oder maximal eine Woche dort. Da haben wir die Bikes gemietet. Da dies aber viel zu teuer ist und wir lieber unsere Bikes fahren möchten, kommen sie diesmal mit. Wir werden mind. 2 Wochen in Whistler sein. Der Rest ist noch offen, evtl. geht's danach auch wieder nach Hause, da nicht sicher ist, ob alle mehr als zwei Wochen Urlaub machen dürfen.
Meine Frage betrifft nur das Mietauto. Wir sind zu dritt und wollen ein Auto mieten, da noch Ausflüge (auch ohne Bikes) geplant sind. Ich denke von der Grösse her müsste es ein Minivan oder Fullsize SUV sein. Hat jemand schon einen der beiden Klassen gemietet und kann mir sagen, ob darin drei Personen mit drei EVOC Bikebags, drei grosse Koffer und drei kleine Koffer platz haben?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

wir hatten damals dort den GMC Yukon XL (Fullsize SUV) vor Ort gemietet. Bike wurde gemietet. Hatten dort für 6 Personen die großen Koffer sowie die kleinen Handgepäck-Koffer dabei. Sowie diverse Getränke und Lebensmittel. War so kein Thema, denke das ihr so auch locker Euer Gepäck unter bekommt. Ist für europäische Verhältnisse ein "Riesenschiff".
Bis auf eine Person hatte so auch jeder genügend Platz. Wenn man den als 5 Sitzer für 3 Personen mietet könnte er allerdings fast schon zu groß sein ?! Der normale Yukon sollte da auch locker langen. Im Internet findet man ja oft die Maße vom Kofferraum, da kann man ja dann schauen ob es langt oder nicht.

Kommt halt auch darauf an wie komfortabel ihr reisen wollt.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## bender83 (22. Oktober 2014)

Jep, die Masse habe ich auch schon gesucht, und da sieht's in einem Minivan besser aus. Der hat in der Höhe mehr Platz. Aber eine Seite mit genauen Massen habe ich da nicht gefunden und meist sind's schnell mal 3-5 Fahrzeugmarken die bei jeder Fahrzeugklasse in Frage kommen. Fahren würde ich lieber einen Fullsize SUV.  Buchen werde ich das Auto wie immer über Deutschland. Dann sind auch alle Versicherungen in ausreichendem Umfang mit dabei. Beim Fullsize SUV kriegt man leider nicht den XL als Standard. Dafür ziehen sie einem gerne ein Upgrade aus der Tasche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (22. Oktober 2014)

Wo wirst du denn das Auto buchen?

Wir suchen. Noch was für 3 Wochen, suv oder van


----------



## bender83 (22. Oktober 2014)

Wo genau weiss ich noch nicht. Entweder direkt über Sunnycars.de (Alamo) oder mal bei billiger-mietwagen.de
Wieviel seit ihr den?


----------



## Tribal84 (22. Oktober 2014)

Wir sind zu zweit 
Hatten das letzte Mal nen wohnmobil und wollen diesmal mehr in die Hotels / Motels absteigen.


----------



## bender83 (22. Oktober 2014)

Zu zweit dürfte ein Fullsize-SUV oder MiniVan längstens ausreichen. Wahrscheinlich auch wenn ihr die Bikes komplett einladen möchtet.


----------



## Tribal84 (22. Oktober 2014)

So war der Plan, biken und koffen komplett rein und ab die Post


----------



## flyingcruiser (22. Oktober 2014)

bender83 schrieb:


> Ich denke von der Grösse her müsste es ein Minivan oder Fullsize SUV sein. Hat jemand schon einen der beiden Klassen gemietet und kann mir sagen, ob darin drei Personen mit drei EVOC Bikebags, drei grosse Koffer und drei kleine Koffer platz haben?


Wir sind zu viert mit vier Bikes und Gepäck von Vancouver nach Whistler gefahren. Fahrzeug war ein Dodge Grand Caravan von Alamo, gemietet über den ADAC. Die Versicherungen sind halt recht teuer, da ist die vom ADAC recht gut: Vollkasko, 0 Selbstbeteiligung. Kostenlose zusätzliche Fahrer.



Angeboten wurde uns am Flughafen noch ein Ford Explorer, aber da bekommt man kaum 2 Travelbags rein. Einen Ford Escape hatten wir auch noch, aber der geht nur mit 2 Bikes und ohne Taschen!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. Oktober 2014)

Hatte auch über den ADAC bei Alamo den Yukon XL gemietet (als Standard). Wie bereits geschrieben Vollkasko 0 Selbstbeteiligung + Zusätlichen Fahrer. Dazu noch keine Kilometerbeschränkung und den Rabatt. 

Auch hatten wir am "A**** der Welt in Kanada" auf einmal komplett an beiden Rädern auf der Vorderachse die Reifen platt über Nacht. Wurde auch anstandslos innerhalb von 4h mit abschleppen und tausch der Reifen erledigt.

Daher kann ich nur sagen TOP! Ich denke trotz der niedrigeren Ladehöhe solltest du in den Yukon XL dein Gepäck locker rein bekommen.


----------



## shoq (22. Oktober 2014)

bender83 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage. Wir fliegen nächstes Jahr wieder mal nach Whistler. Bisher waren wir auf Rundreisen jeweils ein paar Tage oder maximal eine Woche dort. Da haben wir die Bikes gemietet. Da dies aber viel zu teuer ist und wir lieber unsere Bikes fahren möchten, kommen sie diesmal mit. Wir werden mind. 2 Wochen in Whistler sein. Der Rest ist noch offen, evtl. geht's danach auch wieder nach Hause, da nicht sicher ist, ob alle mehr als zwei Wochen Urlaub machen dürfen.
> Meine Frage betrifft nur das Mietauto. Wir sind zu dritt und wollen ein Auto mieten, da noch Ausflüge (auch ohne Bikes) geplant sind. Ich denke von der Grösse her müsste es ein Minivan oder Fullsize SUV sein. Hat jemand schon einen der beiden Klassen gemietet und kann mir sagen, ob darin drei Personen mit drei EVOC Bikebags, drei grosse Koffer und drei kleine Koffer platz haben?



hey Bender, schau eventuell mal bei www.traiv.net vorbei. Die stellen grade ihre Angebote für nächstes Jahr zusammen. Isn Reiseveranstalter speziell für Gravity-Biken. Die Leute bieten auch auf individuelle Anfragen Reisen an. Vom Profi-Guide Kelly McGarry oder Darren Berrecloth bis Flug/Unterkunft ist alles zu haben!
Greets


----------



## bender83 (23. Oktober 2014)

@flyingcruiser:
Wie habt ihr eure  Bikes im Flugzeug transportiert? Ohne Koffer/Schachtel? Wir transportieren alle drei Bikes jeweils in einem Evoc Bike Travel Bag. (135x80x38 cm) Ihr wart ja sogar zu viert, dann sollte es zu dritt keine Probleme geben, auch mit Bags. Wenn wir an einem anderen Ort Biken, transportieren wir die Bikes so wie ihr, aber vom und zum Flughafen im Bag.

@MoeOdenwald:
Beim Yukon XL oder Suburban denke ich auch, dass es locker Platz findet. Ich komme aus der Schweiz und bin also nicht bei der ADAC. Aber egal bei welchem Mietwagenvermittler oder auch direkt bei der Mietwagenfirma, direkt konnte ich nirgends ein Fahrzeug dieser Klasse buchen. Nur eben Fullsize-SUV. Nur bei Hertz kann man genau das Fahrzeug buchen, dass man möchte. Kostet dann aber auch fast doppelt so viel. Das ist es mir dann nicht wert.

@shoq:
Danke, den Link habe ich vor einiger Zeit auch mal aufgeschnappt. Wäre sicher mal richtig genial, aber nicht auf dieser Reise. Wir werden die meiste Zeit in Whistler unterwegs sein. Geplant ist noch evtl. Squamish und nahe North Vancouver. Interessant wäre auch der Coast Gravity Park. Nur leider ist die Anfahrt mit dem Auto per Fähre mühsam, wenn man nur einen Tag reinschauen möchte. Zudem muss man vorab Tickets füf einen genau definierten Tag buchen, da ja geshuttelt wird bis mal ein Lift kommt. So ist man Wettermässig nicht so flexibel.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (23. Oktober 2014)

Bei Avis findet man Suburban oder ähnliches (7Sitzer) unter der Kategorie "Premium SUV". Sollte eigentlich gehen. Hast du nur im Inet geschaut oder auch mal bei den Mietwagen Firmen angerufen?

Mal als Hausnummer: Wir haben für den Yukon XL mit den oben genannten Konditionen für 21 Tage 1750€ bezahlt. Da wir halt 6 Personen gewesen sind, war es natürlich so eigentlich ein "günstiger" Spass...

Da wir gut 3,5k Meilen unterwegs waren wollten wir uns den Luxus aber gönnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingcruiser (23. Oktober 2014)

bender83 schrieb:


> @flyingcruiser:
> Wie habt ihr eure  Bikes im Flugzeug transportiert? Ohne Koffer/Schachtel? Wir transportieren alle drei Bikes jeweils in einem Evoc Bike Travel Bag. (135x80x38 cm) Ihr wart ja sogar zu viert, dann sollte es zu dritt keine Probleme geben, auch mit Bags. Wenn wir an einem anderen Ort Biken, transportieren wir die Bikes so wie ihr, aber vom und zum Flughafen im Bag.


Die Bikes wurden im Flugzeug im Travelbag bzw. im Radonkarton transportiert. Eine Travelbag bekommt man in den Ford Explorer indem man die Tasche waagerecht reinlegt und drinnen aufstellt. Die Ladeöffnung ist allerdings zu klein so dass wir den  Karton  nicht mehr in den Ford bekommen haben, weil der einfach zu lang und zu hoch ist. Das würde nur gehen, wenn man alle Sitze umklappt. Daher sind wir dann zum eigentlich bestellten Minivan gewechselt, bei dem das alles kein Problem war:



Der linke hintere Sitz war glaube ich umgeklappt. Die zwei anderen Bikes waren schon vor Ort und wir haben die Travelbag und den Karton für die Tour dann bei mir zuhause stehen lassen. Bei vier Rädern waren dann jeweils die Vorderräder ausgebaut, weil wir ja die hinteren Sitze gebraucht haben.


----------



## bender83 (24. Oktober 2014)

Danke!

Ja, ich tendiere auch zum Minivan, auch wenn wir eine Person weniger sind als ihr. War das ein Dodge Grand Caravan oder der neue Chrysler Town & Country?


----------



## Tribal84 (24. Oktober 2014)

Denk auch das uns nen mini van reichen wird 
Wann geht ihr denn alle so?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (24. Oktober 2014)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Denk auch das uns nen mini van reichen wird
> Wann geht ihr denn alle so?



Leider wird da wohl noch eine Menge Zeit ins Land ziehen  War aber wirklich genial dort dieses Jahr.
Viel Spass Euch schon einmal 

So ein Minivan, wie man es auf den Foto sieht, wird euch in der Tat sicher langen.


----------



## flyingcruiser (24. Oktober 2014)

Die normalen SUV sind einfach zu klein. Unglaublich wie wenig man mit denen transportieren kann. Die Travelbag ging gerade so rein, im Astra in Deutschland war das deutlich einfacher.
Der Minivan war ein Dodge. 280 PS V6 ging ganz gut.


----------

